# BiG BaNG - Greenhouseseeds - Aiming for the max Yield !



## DWR (Jul 10, 2008)

*Genetics: Skunk, Northern Light, El Nino. 

Effect: Very known for its medicinal 
properties, it is sold in the Dutch pharmacies as prescription medicine. Relaxing and calming effect. 

Flowering indoor: 9 weeks will guarantee the full range of cannabinoids. Commercially ready in 8 weeks.

Yield up to 800 gr/sqm. Very good on SOG and ScrOG systems.

Flowering outdoor: ready at the beginning of October in the Northern hemisphere and in April in the Southern one. 

Yield up to 1000 gr/plant.* 




*My Goal : 550 G's*




​


----------



## DWR (Jul 10, 2008)

Well after 15 hours she pop'd open and ready to go in to the soil....







​


----------



## DWR (Jul 10, 2008)

After 4 day's she started to show signs of growth 













​


----------



## DWR (Jul 10, 2008)

Started 2. set of leafs today








Gonna fill up the soil when she hits 10 day's i've had bad exp. with filling up now when she's so fragile... wait till she gets a lil bit stronger so i dont hurt he growth..

​


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jul 10, 2008)

nice, what are Ur plans for vegging and flowering? and what soil & nutes? if U dont mind me asking..


----------



## DWR (Jul 11, 2008)

I am gona veg them for 6 weeks and then flower them for 8 weeks - maybe 9......

And no other plans for this plant except to grow it to its max potential..... Gona use my whole 400w for this plant... No lst, No Nutes for the first 2 weeks then use Diamond Nectar and i am using Perlite Soil...... For Flowering i will still be using the Diamond Nectar & Pk 13/14..... then at the end i will add some nutes wich have  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
 
N - P - K : 0 - 6 - 5 to make the Buds rippen better... ^^ 

wihiiii 
[/FONT]


----------



## smokeh (Jul 11, 2008)

are those purple CFL's Nlites ur using?


----------



## DWR (Jul 11, 2008)

smokeh said:


> are those purple CFL's Nlites ur using?


yup 25'000k ^^


----------



## smokeh (Jul 11, 2008)

what are they like? i was thinkin about buying them. they good for veg an flower? how do they compare to others?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

Mind if I tag along on your grow??

With only one plant I will gurantee you arent gonna make a pound here, but a QP or a little more is feasible...

You could sog 16 plants and make 1 oz per plant to reach your goal though.


----------



## DWR (Jul 11, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Mind if I tag along on your grow??
> 
> With only one plant I will gurantee you arent gonna make a pound here, but a QP or a little more is feasible...
> 
> You could sog 16 plants and make 1 oz per plant to reach your goal though.




 tag along as much as u want 

thnx for you input but i bet you i will yield over 200g's


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

I could see 224 grams under a 1000 watt. maybe.

But hey Im not here to argue numbers I'm here to watch you beautiful grows unfold.

Please continue....


----------



## tampicos (Jul 11, 2008)

how hot do those lights get?


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

whad up, I'll be watching this.....


----------



## DWR (Jul 12, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I could see 224 grams under a 1000 watt. maybe.
> 
> But hey Im not here to argue numbers I'm here to watch you beautiful grows unfold.
> 
> Please continue....


 Watch and be amazed


----------



## DWR (Jul 12, 2008)

tampicos said:


> how hot do those lights get?


300° Celcius..... Say's on the package...


----------



## caliboy80 (Jul 12, 2008)

BIG BANG i was lookin at them for an outdoor grow due to the BIG yield and medicinal high..... Im pulling up a seat..... 
after seeing what u done with the early cali clones!! keep doing what your doing!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> 300° Celcius..... Say's on the package...


oh man you mean the cfl's dont you  ... haha they get about 40 degree's....... 5cm's lower its about 30° celcius... fan there got about 26°


----------



## DWR (Jul 14, 2008)

DAY 9 - Growth is just about accelerate 

I can feel her.....


----------



## DWR (Jul 19, 2008)

DAY 14


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 19, 2008)

Lookg good DWR. They are a lot bigger than mine, lol.


----------



## DWR (Jul 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Lookg good DWR. They are a lot bigger than mine, lol.



2 days older


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jul 19, 2008)

nice recovery DWR! Ur well on ur way..


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2008)

thnx spittn


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2008)

DAY 15







branches are starting to grow..... or whatever its called.... ^^


----------



## stilltokin (Jul 20, 2008)

hey very nice man! Ive grown big bang before and got an exellent yield but it was outdoors. Lovely smoke with a bit of sweetness.
Peace


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2008)

stilltokin said:


> hey very nice man! Ive grown big bang before and got an exellent yield but it was outdoors. Lovely smoke with a bit of sweetness.
> Peace



cool man, what are the buds like ? Do u have any pics ?


----------



## Arrid (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking very good man!

Keep it up!


----------



## smokeh (Jul 21, 2008)

nice, the pic above looks good for day 15. its catching up to my Trance, day 21.
keep it up.


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2008)

DAY 16


----------



## smokeh (Jul 21, 2008)

nice, can see its 3rd set of leaves growing. were these fem's? are u flowering straight away? i can see some stuff that looks like flowering at the nodes. also what is the stuff on top of the soil? whats that in ur compost when u bought it? mine had some white stuff in it but dont know what it is.


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2008)

its bat shit ^^

perlite soil with bat shit or somin like that man....... 

No as the title say's - Aiming for max Yield... I will veg this plant till it hits 40-50cm's...... and over 20 branches or 30......


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2008)

DAY 17


----------



## mrblueberry (Jul 22, 2008)

what kinda cfl is dat?


----------



## smokeh (Jul 22, 2008)

i think hes using the purple Nlites. might even be an eco/envirolite


----------



## mrblueberry (Jul 22, 2008)

oh ok...where u find those at?


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2008)

nlites.co.uk


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jul 22, 2008)

there was this cat on here that did a double harvest type of deal... you might be able to up your numbers that way allowing the undergrowth to get sum light and fatten up before you chop chop... big bang this time huh? just snatched up a 400Wlumatek bruh and a fresh batch of ladies...lets get it mayne!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jul 22, 2008)

not much difference from the last pic..


somebody's droopy today!


----------



## DWR (Jul 23, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> not much difference from the last pic..
> 
> 
> somebody's droopy today!



 bigger leaf's new leaf's have grown now 

should i update ?


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2008)

*day 19

Temps 24.6 

Ph. 5.5 






*












Wow it smells so extreme allready.... where i made pointers is where it stinks... and wow..... its real crystal style there ^^


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 24, 2008)

Gorgeous Baby's, They should really hit a Growth spurt soon....


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2008)

*DAY 20
*

I turn'd on the 2. CFL as i dont have the 2. purple anymore it broke...  Crap... 

Anyway, i am turning the 2700k Light on now....... Good for the late veg...... so im guessing this is like the beginning but more light the better.....







the 2 cfl's... 250Watts together...... 19'000 Lumens.....


----------



## Lee69 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi there, i'm also growing the Big Bang, however mines an outdoor grow, potted in soil. Currently it's about 4 weeks into budding and looking pretty good. Here's a couple of piccys...

By the way good luck with your grow


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2008)

Lee69 said:


> Hi there, i'm also growing the Big Bang, however mines an outdoor grow, potted in soil. Currently it's about 4 weeks into budding and looking pretty good. Here's a couple of piccys...
> 
> By the way good luck with your grow



wow thnx man, looking good........ 

They have loads of budsites dude  Amazing ....... lovely... 

Hey, how long did u vegitate for ?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks nice, healthy plants.
You got the real deal CFLs.


----------



## Lee69 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi again, I planted right at the beginning of April so I suppose they were vegging for about 3 months. This is my first ever grow, i'm quite lucky with the weather, i've had nothing but hot sunshine for months, the plant gets on average 6/7 hrs solid sunshine then spends the rest of the day shaded which it seems to like, also i bring in inside at night into a spare room where it's in complete darkness. As an average ball park figure do you know how long a plant will flower outside until its ready, obviously i realise there are a lot of factors involved, i'm hoping it will be ready by sept, give or take..

Cheers, i look forward to seeing more of your pics


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah thnx..... you should flower 

*Flowering indoor: 9 weeks will guarantee the full range of cannabinoids. Commercially ready in 8 weeks.

Yield up to 800 gr/sqm. Very good on SOG and ScrOG systems.

Flowering outdoor: ready at the beginning of October in the Northern hemisphere and in April in the Southern one. 

Yield up to 1000 gr/plant.*


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2008)

so another 4-6 weeks for ya dude.......


----------



## slip45mag (Jul 25, 2008)

*FOR SURE IM JUMPIN ON THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!! Just asking to compare notes im pretty sure dwr said this but what nutes are you two using for you flowering period??????????? (dwr and lee69 that is)*


----------



## DWR (Jul 28, 2008)

*DAY 23*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 28, 2008)

When do you plan to flower day wise?


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2008)

*DAY 24*


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> When do you plan to flower day wise?


another 30days .. then i'll flower her .....


----------



## wizard1612 (Jul 30, 2008)

hi m8 will be watching your diary as im intrested to see the out come of big bang good luck m8 i got 10 gh cheese take alook at my diary m8


----------



## DWR (Jul 30, 2008)

day 25

New branches coming along 

Ohh and she's gona be huge.... 

here's some pics


----------



## mjgrower (Jul 30, 2008)

I got 5 of these seeds just sprouted so will be watching with interest.


----------



## DWR (Aug 1, 2008)

*day 26

ph. 5.6 - first time tested today.....

---



















*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

oh...other grow...i'm scribed ofcourse! Cheers mate!


----------



## DWR (Aug 1, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh...other grow...i'm scribed ofcourse! Cheers mate!



cheers.. i got 3 grows going check my sig ^^


----------



## Lee69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking good my friend, nice, can't wait to see your buds popping, my big bang is well on the way now, during the last week the buds have started to fatten nicely, just brought a magnifying glass so i shall be checking more closely tonight. All the best..


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2008)

Lee69 said:


> Looking good my friend, nice, can't wait to see your buds popping, my big bang is well on the way now, during the last week the buds have started to fatten nicely, just brought a magnifying glass so i shall be checking more closely tonight. All the best..


very nice  Can u post some pics ?


Peace


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2008)

DAY 27





















Has stretch'd but it seems like it wanted to grow like that cuz i had the lights like 5cm's over them.... and yeah i got over 18'000 lumens there.... should be enough.. 

but still a little stretchy.... oh well, i can see on the ghsc video that they also have a very wide plant but stretchy....


----------



## Lee69 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here you go buddy, just taken these pics 5 mins ago. Quite a bit of frosting on the leaves now. I'm hoping that the finish line is in sight, a few weeks maybe, sooner the better because i'm having white fly issue!!!
Hope you enjoy, What do you think??

PS About 30/40 % of pistils turned brown


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2008)

fucking excellent plant... wow, u gona go for another 3-4 weeks ?


----------



## Inebriation (Aug 2, 2008)

Both of ya, exceptional plants! I never knew you could get such rapid growth from CFL's DWR


----------



## Lee69 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes i think so what do you think? This is my first ever grow so I'm open to all suggestions. I know i should look at the trichomes but i'm not sure if my magnifying glass is up to it. Does it look nearly done?


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2008)

well if i had the time i would go for another 2 weeks maybe 3


----------



## CustomHydro (Aug 2, 2008)

Lee69 said:


> Here you go buddy, just taken these pics 5 mins ago. Quite a bit of frosting on the leaves now. I'm hoping that the finish line is in sight, a few weeks maybe, sooner the better because i'm having white fly issue!!!
> Hope you enjoy, What do you think??
> 
> PS About 30/40 % of pistils turned brown


Lookin great man! I'm right there with you but I could only work a CFL grow this time around so I'm depressed about the yeild big time! On top of the fact I treated them terrible.... I bet they hate me!


----------



## DWR (Aug 5, 2008)

DAY 30

1 day under the hps son-t agro..... 2/3 Blue 1/3 Red

------ Gonna clone her in 10 days and put her in flower ....... ------


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

looks good. good luck with the clone shit!


----------



## DWR (Aug 5, 2008)

DAY 30

1 day under the hps son-t agro..... 2/3 Blue 1/3 Red

------ Gonna clone her in 10 days and put her in flower ....... ------

   



-------


thnx cheetah  ...... will have some fun with the clone shit ^^


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

DAY 31

------- Leafs on Big Bang Are Drooping Major  Muahahahaaaa. ---------- Not a good Sign, i am guessing she's like. chea dwr... Give me light.... i'll chill back for some days.... ?

hehe


----------



## edux10 (Aug 6, 2008)

I bet you are root bound brotha. Transplant them into a bigger pot any they will be good within 12hrs. Those look really sweet though. Keep it up.


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

edux10 said:


> I bet you are root bound brotha. Transplant them into a bigger pot any they will be good within 12hrs. Those look really sweet though. Keep it up.




 you know some roots are showing, im gona go and put dirt over them  

I was to lazy.

but could it be thats why.. ?


----------



## nathenking (Aug 6, 2008)

They look nice for sure. Keep it up my man


----------



## smokeh (Aug 7, 2008)

it could be why they are drooping. i would repot and water them in. they will start to stretch there roots out with abit more room.

how would u like to be in a small room and not be able to move and then u move into a bigger room with some space to move and ur alot happier 

lookin good thou, i like the colour of those plants


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

fuck that.....lets go bowlin' lmao!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

bigger pot... but it says the are good for mother plants !!!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Aug 7, 2008)

its not root bound, and it wont be for another two weeks.

Id recommend U give her a nice flush, and wait for her to respond. if she starts yellowing U know its either a nute deficiency, over watered, or under watered.

or right now it could also be heat stress, or light stress. 

either way a flush wouldnt hurt.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 8, 2008)

Its heat stress


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, i repoted and omg ! The whole thing just slided out..... the roots were all over the place... just white... ! 

i repoted..... Its looking the same... will update tomorrow....


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2008)

DAY 31 VEG - DAY 0 Flowering starting today


----------



## Lee69 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi DWR i've just harvested my big bang and a few people have said it was to early. I think that sometimes the photoghraph doesn't do the subject justice perhaps this is the case here. As you know i had been checking the Trichs and i felt this was the right time. Here are a few pics of the harvest, i realise there's nothing i can do now but what do you think???


----------



## reantimator (Aug 10, 2008)

Lee69 said:


> Hi DWR i've just harvested my big bang and a few people have said it was to early.


You can chop whenever u want - If there's enough bud there to make it worth the 3 months odd of growth and you've had a few sneaky samples, and the samples taste / work good - then CHOP, CHOP!!! (snap on the generic avatar!!!)


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good 

I wouldnt say to early.... U just gona have a diffrent high than usually...  Its gona be great smoke for ya  

Let it dry for 4-5 days.... Rub off the leafs...... Then if u want u can cure in jars....  But u can also smoke it directly  hahaha 

Thnx for the pictures dude !


----------



## Askelluk (Aug 10, 2008)

i've bort big bang... but i was just wondering about the size of it?


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2008)

Askelluk said:


> i've bort big bang... but i was just wondering about the size of it?




Did u ever ask about the size of it ,,,,,, what are u talking about ?


----------



## edux10 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think he means how tall?? I donno. So how is it lookin today, I think yours might be as old as some of my WC, we will harvest together probably, you are from the uk right? How is the scene out there? I heard it was the place to be. How is that cheese?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

whatup buddys? looks good DWR! i've seted up me bloom room...yepeeeee....i'm in day 2 12/12....so we are at the same point, eh??


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah dude we are at the same point... im on day 2 aswell today..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

kool then ..... we can compare our buds...i think me ww will be ready in 9 weeks!


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> kool then ..... we can compare our buds...i think me ww will be ready in 9 weeks!



 Sure can ............


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm sain that coz ur usin same wattage hps...400 watter right?? but mine is not son-agro!


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i'm sain that coz ur usin same wattage hps...400 watter right?? but mine is not son-agro!



Son-T Agro for Veg..... U wouldnt want to envy me for that bulb 

But i got a 2/3 red gona use that in 1 week


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

DAY 2 Flowering - DAY 36 Total -

------------- My plants are looking great  The other 2 clones have allready got roots, Starting growing yesterday. Should be able to clone the clones in 2 weeks.. put them in again... and harvest 6 times in 8 weeks


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

great plan! btw when u'll start ur bloom shits?


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> great plan! btw when u'll start ur bloom shits?



I only add a npk of 0.1-0.1-0.1  Start adding in a week, oh not to mention atb i gave her some nutes to make her grow faster... wich we can see she's pretty big for 34 days of veg...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

hell yeah man! i think that's from the HPS allmighty


----------



## smokeh (Aug 11, 2008)

lookin good. cant wait to see some buds on this thing.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Aug 11, 2008)

yeeeee!!! wats good mayne, i been ghost for a minute( moving ). shits ,lookin good bruh. just set up my four hunned watter waitin on a six inch fan and im in like day six or seven right now....wat it dookie?!


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2008)

DAY 37 - Flowering Day 3 - My Goal for the Yield will be 100g's ........ So if i can do this i will only have to grow 10 plants for 1kilo


PH. 5.8 

Temps. 23.5 Celciues - 46 Fahrenheit or so..

Here r some pictures....


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 12, 2008)

It's certainly a bushy little f**ker. looks a good strong stem too. Looking good!


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> It's certainly a bushy little f**ker. looks a good strong stem too. Looking good!


Word ! 

Not that bushy.... could be more... but i am very happy with the internodes ^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

its deff bushy. so u think u'll pull 100g from it??


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah 75gs for sure 


Oh and its a FEMALE !!!!!!!!!!!! GOT WHITE HAIRS !

WUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2008)

DAY 38 - 4 DAYS Flowering 


.......... First pic ya can see a pistil.... well out of that pistil is a curled up white hair 



I've got a female.....


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrat's!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 13, 2008)

gratz man !! Whoooooo hoooooooo!!! Can i get a whoop whoop ??  hehehehe


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> Congrat's!!



 thank you



cheetah2007 said:


> gratz man !! Whoooooo hoooooooo!!! Can i get a whoop whoop ??  hehehehe



Whooooop whoop


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought you were aiming for a Pound???

What made you want to flower so early?

Also With internodes like that a decent HPS light you could pull easily like 120+ grams from her...

Best of luck.


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2008)

DAY 40 - Flowering day 6 ......

My plant is getting bigger & bigger  

hehehehe i think i might just take a 2. batch of clones so that i can harvest 3 times after a row 

Not to mention that i have 2 ams veg'n - heheheheeee

here r some pics of the BIG BANG @ DAY 40 from Seed


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I thought you were aiming for a Pound???
> 
> What made you want to flower so early?
> 
> ...



yup I was but then i just realized that my growbox wouldnt support such a big plant 

so i'd rather make smaller ones that yield great !!!! and have like 5 times more  I'll end up with about 700g's if i do it 140 each...


----------



## del66666 (Aug 15, 2008)

hey dwr just 2 inspire u , a friend of mine used 2 250 enviros in a wardrobe with 3 plants and got 178g dry weight of hi quality smoke.


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2008)

del66666 said:


> hey dwr just 2 inspire u , a friend of mine used 2 250 enviros in a wardrobe with 3 plants and got 178g dry weight of hi quality smoke.




 you made my day


----------



## del66666 (Aug 15, 2008)

he made my day when he gave me a hen, best ive done is 3 dry under 400watt enviro, i find u can put light 2 inches from seedling with no probs, ur plant looks good m8, ever done 12-12 from seed?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Aug 15, 2008)

chea, lookin good mayne. check me out big bruh...the new setup and the most official beerpong table i have had the pleasure to play on.....every weekend


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2008)

good luck with your grow and hopefully the specs are correct by what the company is claiming. The genetics of those three strains could theoretically satisfy their claim but it falls on you if you can support it.


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> chea, lookin good mayne. check me out big bruh...the new setup and the most official beerpong table i have had the pleasure to play on.....every weekend



yeah son....

looking absolut bomb ! Really good fucking grow !!!!! 


thnx for the pics  

- Cool ping pong table ... i love that game...


----------



## DWR (Aug 16, 2008)

- DAY 41 - DAY 7 Flowering first makeable pic of the first few hairs.....

My ph is at 5.9 & the Temps are @ 24.3 Ceclius wich is about 49 Fahrenheit..... In the evening i think its about 20 Ceclius....

The 5 & 6th pics are the ones with the little porno Artist... The white hair 

* Edit * Soil is Mixed 1/5 Coco & 2/5 Of Jiffy shit.... & 3/5 Of Perlite super mix by some company out here.........


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2008)

bump

..........................


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

ello buddy! looks awesome!


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ello buddy! looks awesome!



thnx, man here's a little update...


DAY 43 - 7 Days Flowering


I cloned another 5 parts out of 2 branches... hhehe hope it works.... this way i should have 2 heads.....

check it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

i dun kno why, but i dun see anythin'  ....its maybe the proxy server.... can u upload it in the regular way?? thanks! i'm sure it looks awesome!


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i dun kno why, but i dun see anythin'  ....its maybe the proxy server.... can u upload it in the regular way?? thanks! i'm sure it looks awesome!


sry, didnt upload the pics for some reason


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

oh, ok.... hehehehe....puff puff give>>>


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh, ok.... hehehehe....puff puff give>>>


but i uploaded them, puff puff  puff puff.... puff puff ... hmm puff puff ... pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

did u saw....or see .....nevamind...... my updates man?


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> did u saw....or see .....nevamind...... my updates man?


its see... 

did u see

Yeah i posted a comment there dude


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

I think see is if your asking a question... and the answer would be : 

yes i saw your plants... so saw is allways when you are answering or making a statement.... question allways see.... unless you say :

I saw hes plants, did you ?  

hehe


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

ok man, thanks fo da lesson! i dun see ur comment


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ok man, thanks fo da lesson! i dun see ur comment



weird....... I posted a new one.......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

i saw it


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i saw it


 nice......


----------



## smokeh (Aug 18, 2008)

dwr, how much was ur grow tent? how do u keep out the smell? how many plants do u fit in there?

edit: and u can fit ur 400hps and ballast etc in there?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Aug 18, 2008)

smh..bloody stoners..
lol

Iloveuall


----------



## DWR (Aug 19, 2008)

smokeh said:


> dwr, how much was ur grow tent? how do u keep out the smell? how many plants do u fit in there?
> 
> edit: and u can fit ur 400hps and ballast etc in there?


no the ballest allways goes on the outside..... 

I paid 160 dollars for the tent... and 220 dollars for 2 400W Lights, 1 Son-t Agro 1/3 white 1/3 Blue 1/3 Red - then the 2. one is 1/3 white & 2/3 Red Wich i use at week 4 of bloom ....

220 + 160 = 380 dollars...... Then I orderd the exhaust fan... wich cost me 100 dollars.. good deal ... somin like 380m qubic meters or somin i dont know its good though with 4 notch switch to control the speed of the fan...

Then the Cooltube + 60 dollars.... = 100 + 60 + 380 = 540 dollars... 

then the pots 10x and 50l of soil.... = 30 dollars..... 

Cables + Jo Jo to hang the Cooltube = 25 dollars 

25+30 = 50 + 540 = 590 dollars for evrything

lol

pretty cheap.. and yeah it was well worth the investment i've got over 3 harvest in there in just 5 months.. from diffrent plants...... = 500gramms = 5'000 dollars ! 

thats a 1000% investment


----------



## smokeh (Aug 19, 2008)

cool. i was thinking of using one for a very very stealth grow but doubt it would work thinking about it. i quite like the tents coz its quite compact and reflective all around for the plants. plus u can move it.

bit to expensive for me thou


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2008)

DAY 45 - 11 Days Flowering 

Top of the plant starting to get hairs... 2 allready there....

Hairs are coming along very nicely 

- 

Check it out RIU :


----------



## smokeh (Aug 20, 2008)

nice.... nice shoe as well


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2008)

smokeh said:


> nice.... nice shoe as well



 Thnx man .........  U like the shoe's


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

whatup bro? i have hairs on the ww clone ! Whoooo HoooooO!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> whatup bro? i have hairs on the ww clone ! Whoooo HoooooO!!!



 Yes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 20, 2008)

Realy tight plant, should make one hell of a kola!!!!
Been thinking cool tube for the grow side! Is it living up to yur expectations, for running temps down.??? Very interested in yur thoughts.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Realy tight plant, should make one hell of a kola!!!!
> Been thinking cool tube for the grow side! Is it living up to yur expectations, for running temps down.??? Very interested in yur thoughts.!!! Db.~tlb!


yeah dude...... cooltube saved my plants life... 

Its a wonderfull accesoir for my growtent esp. cuz its so small and heat builds up pretty quickly... 

thnx man  I am sure the colla will be some huge monsteR


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

DAY 46 - 12 Days Flowering - 

She's about 70cm's big now....... 
PH. constant @ 5.8 5.9 ! 







Its as big as my guitar hero guitar ^^ loool


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

hello mate.lookin good! is that gypson? u play on it?


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello mate.lookin good! is that gypson? u play on it?



whats gypson  ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

hehe...ur kiddin right.. guitar brand. one of the best ....after fender!


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehe...ur kiddin right.. guitar brand. one of the best ....after fender!


wait a minute ...............

it says Gibsun not gypson  - so yeah its a Gibsun


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

See an ad - Sells Guitar EPIPHONE - EPIPHONE(GYPSON)SLASH


----------



## smokeh (Aug 21, 2008)

nice. gettin big.

guitar hero yey. ive played that game too much now. hardly play it. thumbs up for the 360. 

i just recently bought Indiana Jones lego for 360. its brilliant. great laugh with my gf playing it


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> See an ad - Sells Guitar EPIPHONE - EPIPHONE(GYPSON)SLASH



whats with that ?




smokeh said:


> nice. gettin big.
> 
> guitar hero yey. ive played that game too much now. hardly play it. thumbs up for the 360.
> 
> i just recently bought Indiana Jones lego for 360. its brilliant. great laugh with my gf playing it


 Yeah GH is pretty fun to play..

havnt realy inspired myself to buy lega indiana jones.. might give it a try for the pc 

--

thnx man, yeh plant is looking big


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

nuffin...nevamind......


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nuffin...nevamind......



 ok ..........


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey DWR how it goin?

how are the big bang comin along? is it only 1 u got growin?


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

just saw her there.. she looks good, nice tight nodes..

is ur aim 550g's(17oz's) with that plant only?


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> just saw her there.. she looks good, nice tight nodes..
> 
> is ur aim 550g's(17oz's) with that plant only?


thnx man... no i am aiming for 150 gramms dry ..... 

I've got 6 clones of her allready.....  So, in 4 weeks they will be added to the bloom area...


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey DWR how it goin?
> 
> how are the big bang comin along? is it only 1 u got growin?



.....  im great man ..... and yourself ?


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

im well 2, tired from watchin the olympics, america dropping the batton 

thanks for the rep,, ill rep u in 24 hrs...

is it 100 points u need to go to 2 rep bars? im on 81,, is the early-cali high/stone good??


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> im well 2, tired from watchin the olympics, america dropping the batton
> 
> thanks for the rep,, ill rep u in 24 hrs...
> 
> is it 100 points u need to go to 2 rep bars? im on 81,, is the early-cali high/stone good??



early cali was a very good stoned 

what can i say it made me sleep  


dunno how that works with the rep....  but np for the rep  hahaha ^^


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff DWR. That Big Bang will give some big buds. I have wanted to follow a greenhouse seeds grow. Thier seed company has lots of flash, Lets see how thier genetics add up. Looks f'ing great!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Good stuff DWR. That Big Bang will give some big buds. I have wanted to follow a greenhouse seeds grow. Thier seed company has lots of flash, Lets see how thier genetics add up. Looks f'ing great!!


 thnx mattso, nice to have you here  your grow inspired me allot... orig. i orders cinderalle from some company...... but then they were out of stock suddenly ?

so... i got these  

Yeah, i am impressed by there genetics man, 1. this plant has gotten huge... way bigger than i've ever seen a plant grow... and not to mention loads of budsites to come ..

Very Strong smell of apples in the 1. - 4 weeks... then comes a very Skunky Apple smell as soon as you leave em 3-4 days on 12/12... its blastin me away.... the smell os so beautyfull... I can hardly wait till harvest * lol *


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 21, 2008)

You seem to be doing a hell of a lot better than me with Big Bang - three of my Big bang suffered badly from heat stress but are struggling through. One of them is doing well though oddly along with all my other strains - My grow is like a Zoo lol - I even forget what I've got growing!!! Have you found em any harder to grow than your previous grows? Mine took longer to root than any of the others and they haven't had as much growth either.


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> You seem to be doing a hell of a lot better than me with Big Bang - three of my Big bang suffered badly from heat stress but are struggling through. One of them is doing well though oddly along with all my other strains - My grow is like a Zoo lol - I even forget what I've got growing!!! Have you found em any harder to grow than your previous grows? Mine took longer to root than any of the others and they haven't had as much growth either.


yes, i found it a very easy plant... one of the best plants ive grown so far 

Roots are perfect..... such a fast grower... 


sorry to hear that about your grow, sure all will be cool soon with ya grow m8


-- good night


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

nite nite.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 22, 2008)

dwr, i think coz ur grow is nice, u should ship some bud to me and ill buy an eighth of u


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

hehehe, good deal eh??


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2008)

smokeh said:


> dwr, i think coz ur grow is nice, u should ship some bud to me and ill buy an eighth of u



hehehe  would if i could


----------



## smokeh (Aug 22, 2008)

how come u cant?


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2008)

smokeh said:


> how come u cant?


cuz I think it would be waste of money


----------



## smokeh (Aug 22, 2008)

whys that? id rather pay for some decent stuff than the crap round here. but shhh its against the site rules


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

oh shit....delete this post man  hehehe


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2008)

smokeh said:


> whys that? id rather pay for some decent stuff than the crap round here. but shhh its against the site rules


hehehe... we're cool doubt you'd get banned... only if i found it in apropriate... and said, yo get lost lost ^^

i dunno... 

 Just wouldnt do it man... sorry


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

DAY 48 - 2 Weeks Flowering 

as u can see, all over the plant there are little stinky buds 

She is growing amazingly good, very nice plant. 














Little Nute burn, try'd something out.... work'd out good except for the top 2 leafs .... sure they'll hold on for another 4 weeks..

























Look at the Tee, its 4 cm's big... so a little comparison 







Top of my plant... starting to form the colla 







Again 







And some more bud site shots


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 23, 2008)

looks healthy and bushy.. what nutes did u try out on her? and are u using now?


----------



## CustomHydro (Aug 23, 2008)

FuckkkYYYeah DWR! That is going to be a monster. Who says u cant get 500 g's....
Well I don't know bout 500 but eh, it's going to be a beauty...
I just snagged some Cheese Fems from Greenhouse, they should be here next week.... 
Along with NLxSkunk1, and AK48! I'm pumped!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> looks healthy and bushy.. what nutes did u try out on her? and are u using now?


emmm cant remember the name of the nutes and my back hurts atm. cant stand up proporly pulled a muscle... but its a food intak inhacer.... didnt do her that good


-- i am using My own mix of nutes made from this dude..... pretty good stuff ---



CustomHydro said:


> FuckkkYYYeah DWR! That is going to be a monster. Who says u cant get 500 g's....
> Well I don't know bout 500 but eh, it's going to be a beauty...
> I just snagged some Cheese Fems from Greenhouse, they should be here next week....
> Along with NLxSkunk1, and AK48! I'm pumped!
> Thanks for sharing!



nah my goal is over 150 gramms dude

- Gl with the new seeds man, sure they'll give u some decent smoke


----------



## DWR (Aug 24, 2008)

Day 49 - Day 15 Flowering - Hairs all over the place


----------



## oneoreilly (Aug 24, 2008)

looks good man.....


----------



## DWR (Aug 24, 2008)

oneoreilly said:


> looks good man.....



thnx man


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

DAY 50 - Day 16 Flowering


Ph. 5.8

Temps. 24.6

---


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

mine looks the same and im in day 15...so we are at the same fugin stage  how many weeks ur flower takes to finish?


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> mine looks the same and im in day 15...so we are at the same fugin stage  how many weeks ur flower takes to finish?



7 weeks commercial & 8 weeks....... for full canibinoid range 


.... Yours look the same ? Mine look way bigger


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

eheheheh, i mean the size of the buds...sorry if i offend ya....hahahahah


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> eheheheh, i mean the size of the buds...sorry if i offend ya....hahahahah



a little   


 ROFL ! JK


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2008)

DAy 51 - Flowering Day 17 


Ph. 5.8

Temps. 24.3

--- Loads of bud sites... LOADS !!!!!!!!!!! 





























































Some of the clones.. could snap all of em... battery kept turning off ! Got 5 of em..















Check out the left one...... I realy liked how that work'd out


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

hehe, it's topped  looks good!


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehe, it's topped  looks good!



 yeah.......  

Thnx man


----------



## smokeh (Aug 26, 2008)

looking good. i want a HPS


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

cant u get one?


----------



## smokeh (Aug 26, 2008)

well i could but this is my 1st and last grow for a few years, and my cfls are nearly finished on my grow so no point payin for 1 to use it for a few days,lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

shit....why years mate?


----------



## smokeh (Aug 26, 2008)

coz me an my gf will have a son very very soon. i dont think its right to have a grow with a 1000w hps, ducts, carbon filters etc around. plus theres nowhere to put it soon.

so only way ill be growin again is if in 15 years or so my son decides to smoke pot.... lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

hahahahaha....loooooooooooooool


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 27, 2008)

Damn your girl is huge and so full of life! I love her!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2008)

Thnx Canna 

here are some more pics 


Day 52 - Flowering day 18...

Ph taken after pics were shot, and i waterd them 

its at 5.7 and slowly going down  wich is good, want it to be like there ph at 5.6 or 5.5....


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, you're doing an amazing job with her!! I bet in one week she will look like a new lady. Owww!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Wow, you're doing an amazing job with her!! I bet in one week she will look like a new lady. Owww!!!



yeah  in 2 weeks she'll be looking like a diffrent plant..

maybe in 1 week she will have her structure.... and finish'd growing.. stretch .. 

Might have to buy a new growroom aswell 

this time 120x120x200 - all in cm's  foot it would be 4x4x7


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 27, 2008)

DWR said:


> yeah  in 2 weeks she'll be looking like a diffrent plant..
> 
> maybe in 1 week she will have her structure.... and finish'd growing.. stretch ..
> 
> ...


Hell yeah sounds good to me!  Growing is addicting! lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Hell yeah sounds good to me!  Growing is addicting! lol


 it is


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 27, 2008)

fick yeah it is


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Aug 27, 2008)

yessuh...lookin' for that good QP or wat bruh? i think you can do it mayne...


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> yessuh...lookin' for that good QP or wat bruh? i think you can do it mayne...



thnx mayne.. just orderd a 600 watt for this baby 

gona grow her alone under a 600w  muahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## mammal (Aug 28, 2008)

excellent stuff, nearly there!


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

mammal said:


> excellent stuff, nearly there!



well nearly.... still got another 40 days to go ...... if not more 

Cheers dude....


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 28, 2008)

Is that the grow tent that the cops didnt look in or a different one?
Man if they missed that you must have laughed your nuts off.
You a UK grower DWC? I am, west country.


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Is that the grow tent that the cops didnt look in or a different one?
> Man if they missed that you must have laughed your nuts off.
> You a UK grower DWC? I am, west country.



yup........ thats the growbox ^^ 

 u know that zippi part to pull... well she was pulling on it, then she breaks the metal thing off.... * snips right back in with a little pressure * she look'd real shock'd like fuck I broke it.. i was like lol... So she has it open at the top and stared in there.....  

LOOOOL, i had the big bang in there.... this grow now 


And in my wardrobe i had the stuff hung up ... She was looking at it for ages... !!

I had to concentrate not to even look at my wardrobe.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 28, 2008)

dwr. how many grows have u done with ur 400 hps? would u say u have yielded about an oz per plant (dry) with that light?


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

smokeh said:


> dwr. how many grows have u done with ur 400 hps? would u say u have yielded about an oz per plant (dry) with that light?


i have yielded 9 plants ... in 3 grows..

1 x 4 plants... - Yield was crap - bad genetics all bad ... still about 200 gramms

1x 1 plant .. yielded 80-120g's.. Early Cali 


And then Early Cali clones . 4 of em

Yielded 260Gramms give a little... 

so 65 gramms per plant.. with 2 weeks of veg.... And the Mother i veg'd for 3 weeks.... just for the clones..

--

peace


----------



## smokeh (Aug 28, 2008)

is that wet or dry?

im just trying to work something out with a new setup, could be getting a 2nd grow with hps if its worth it.

im thinking if i fit 4 plants under a 400hps and can get a ounce dry per plant, thats over £400.

also, did u have to buy the ducting etc for ur light? where are u venting to?


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

All bone dry


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 28, 2008)

DWR said:


> yup........ thats the growbox ^^
> 
> u know that zippi part to pull... well she was pulling on it, then she breaks the metal thing off.... * snips right back in with a little pressure * she look'd real shock'd like fuck I broke it.. i was like lol... So she has it open at the top and stared in there.....
> 
> ...




Man that is so funny.
I bought an ait conditioner for my grow room, I got it off ebay and had to pick it up.
It turned out, I just bought it from a ploice chief inspector. That gave me a grin for a few days too. hahaha


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

smokeh said:


> is that wet or dry?
> 
> im just trying to work something out with a new setup, could be getting a 2nd grow with hps if its worth it.
> 
> ...



That metal pipe stuff I cut in 3 pieces... 2 for the rkv fan.... One at the top..... so that i can pull air from my window.... One pipe at the bottom connected the cooltube.... And i left the cooltube on 1 side open... 

So that i get a vacuum in the growbox.. I tighd all the holes up except for one..... This way it can be pushed out of that hole at the bottom.... And the smells goes nicely out of the window


----------



## smokeh (Aug 28, 2008)

i dont understand. dont know what cooltubes are either.

god damn, have to go back to learning about lighting again. guess ill be hitting the faq most of the time over the next few weeks


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

ahh back again.....  good practice 


hey, jo smokeh.. a cooltube is this :


----------



## smokeh (Aug 28, 2008)

yer i found that out now,lol.

im really confused with buying a hps. i really dont know what to do about ducting! i guess cool tube isnt essential piece of kit.

but with higher temps from a 400w hps im gonna have to get some ventilation somehow. i dont know how though  ill be putting the hps in the shed again. relaly confused about this next grow. i havnt even began to think about what strains to grow!lol. still stuck on the setup


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

Smokeh i got a good deal for ya... 400Swiss francs and i will send u my growbox without the Fan...

evrything else u can have... what u say ? I am getting a new setup now !


----------



## smokeh (Aug 28, 2008)

how old is the equipment? its done a few grows so i would guess that the bulb is starting to lose it quality and wont be as bright...


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

smokeh said:


> how old is the equipment? its done a few grows so i would guess that the bulb is starting to lose it quality and wont be as bright...



I got 2 Bulbs.. 1 Son t aggro for veg & 1 For bloom !

I got a 400watt digital ballst.. will that work in england ?

1 Growbox - Against infrared so the pigs cant see ya growing...

1 Cooltube ..............

Cost me 490 Swiss francs.....


----------



## smokeh (Aug 28, 2008)

depends how many amps the ballast is pulling and what voltage rating it has. dunno what sweeden runs off.

what kind of grow box? ur tent?


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

smokeh said:


> depends how many amps the ballast is pulling and what voltage rating it has. dunno what sweeden runs off.
> 
> what kind of grow box? ur tent?


DarkRoom 60... 60cmx60cmx140cm .....


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

Shit lookin good.
had to find da pics cause so many compliments but who's complaining.
Keep that shit up.


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Shit lookin good.
> had to find da pics cause so many compliments but who's complaining.
> Keep that shit up.



hey dude..... sry couldnt update today... !


wanted to imrpove on my golf today


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

DWR said:


> hey dude..... sry couldnt update today... !
> 
> 
> wanted to imrpove on my golf today


i didnt need a update i was just fuckin round


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 28, 2008)

what handycap do u play off DWR? 

GOd i love playing golf, if i could do it as a job id b 

what is your nute mix? u were typin bout a small while ago, judging by the early cali plants it good stuff...


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

Day 54 - Day 20 Flowering 

Amazed when i open'd the door, didnt open it yesterday...

very nice... the top part of the plant has stopd with new growth, so i am guessing from now on its just going outwards just like the big bang ghsc videos 

I am doing evrything like them.. except for having a big veg'd plant  But mine is 3 feet tall ! Just like theres at this stage... hmmm anyway... The Trichomes are beautyfull.... ^^

check them..







Smells so fucking good !







Hehehe looks like those plants ya can blow in to and they just fall off .... Daisys ? noo ! Cant remember ... 







Try'd to snap a pic of the top of the plant without a flash... you need steady hands.... well as soon as i want to klick it moves 

did my best

























Need to give her some nitrogen boost, gona try molasses in 2 days  going to get 100% molasses ask'd this bakery.... they said i should come back in 2 days they would have somin for my plants  !

Is it the stuff i need right ???? Its like black stuff.... brown blackisch.... 100% good ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

loookin KILLAAAAH ...MURDERATION


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> loookin KILLAAAAH ...MURDERATION




cheers


----------



## smokeh (Aug 29, 2008)

wow, big change. flowering loads now.

molasses is really black,sticky goo! go to a health shop and get it. i got some for 89p!

when using ur teaspoon it should be so sticky that it wont stop dripping! trying to mix it into ur water is abit annoying but its all good.


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

smokeh said:


> wow, big change. flowering loads now.
> 
> molasses is really black,sticky goo! go to a health shop and get it. i got some for 89p!
> 
> when using ur teaspoon it should be so sticky that it wont stop dripping! trying to mix it into ur water is abit annoying but its all good.




aight thnx......  

going there on saturday..





I realy hope this does something !


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

Mmm your plant looks GOOD!!

They sell molasses in the grocery stores in the usa. Not sure if it is the same where you are..if so it's usually next to the pancake syrup. I use it on my girls and they love it.


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Mmm your plant looks GOOD!!
> 
> They sell molasses in the grocery stores in the usa. Not sure if it is the same where you are..if so it's usually next to the pancake syrup. I use it on my girls and they love it.



they only have stuff with 20% in it.... 

dont i need 100% ??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

shit i can't find fugin molasses in bg....shiiit....maybe i dun look at the right place. can i add some honey?? lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

ask for some &#1084;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072; cheetah  thats molasses


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

hahahahah u are nuts ... i kno how its in BG language man  jeeeezus.... u surprized me


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahahahah u are nuts ... i kno how its in BG language man  jeeeezus.... u surprized me



heheheeeeeeeee


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

what's 20%? isn't molasses 100%?

cheetah, no no to honey.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 29, 2008)

DWR said:


> they only have stuff with 20% in it....
> 
> dont i need 100% ??


basicly what ur looking for is pure sugar cane extract. the proper name for it is "black strap molasses" but its also known as treacle over here i think. dont know if theres any other names for it.

its used for cooking so id head over to a cooking isle in the shops or as i said, a heath shop will sell it.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

ok.... i'll try the appl juice lol . basing on the experience of my mate DBB!


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

there you go.


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2008)

smokeh said:


> basicly what ur looking for is pure sugar cane extract. the proper name for it is "black strap molasses" but its also known as treacle over here i think. dont know if theres any other names for it.
> 
> its used for cooking so id head over to a cooking isle in the shops or as i said, a heath shop will sell it.



yeah i am getting it from a bakery... ^^

tomorrow ....


----------



## DWR (Aug 30, 2008)

DAY 55 - Day 21 - 3 weeks Flowering ! 


--


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 30, 2008)

Man she is loving it in that tent.
Nice job.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 30, 2008)

gonna be looking at this closely now. just seen a big bang seed for £3 so i might have to put one under the new light when i sort everything out.

as i said, going for max yield so seeing what u get off this one


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 31, 2008)

You can tell she's spoiled. she looks awesome man. i love her hairs...so pretty.


----------



## DWR (Aug 31, 2008)

DAY 56 - 22 Days Flowering 


Ph. 5.8

Temps. 23.5


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

lookin good........


----------



## DWR (Aug 31, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> lookin good........


cheers man


----------



## rollinupsweets (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey!quick question..how tall was she when you put her to flower????


----------



## smokeh (Aug 31, 2008)

how come uve only got 1 vent to ur cool tube? thought u needed two? the cola looks close to the light, that not getting to hot there?


----------



## DWR (Aug 31, 2008)

rollinupsweets said:


> Hey!quick question..how tall was she when you put her to flower????



she was on day 35 - day 1 flowering this tall :








so in 21 days she grew pretty much









smokeh said:


> how come uve only got 1 vent to ur cool tube? thought u needed two? the cola looks close to the light, that not getting to hot there?


To cool it......... And make the room allways filled with fresh air from outside.......... not it's not hot at all  !


----------



## DWR (Aug 31, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> You can tell she's spoiled. she looks awesome man. i love her hairs...so pretty.



 Cheers canna 

the hairs rule dont they


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 31, 2008)

DWR said:


> Cheers canna
> 
> the hairs rule dont they


Cheers, DWR. 
Yes they do rule.  I can't wait to she her finish.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 31, 2008)

arnt supposed to have 1 vent cooling and 1 vent extracting? thats what i read anyways


----------



## DWR (Aug 31, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Cheers, DWR.
> Yes they do rule.  I can't wait to she her finish.






smokeh said:


> arnt supposed to have 1 vent cooling and 1 vent extracting? thats what i read anyways



Allready explained how i do it.. 

I tied up all the holes except for one.. making a vacum effect, meaning that the air is extracted without need of a venti that extracts it.. i dont have a problem with the smell.. go's out the window.. and up to the sky....


----------



## rollinupsweets (Aug 31, 2008)

im growin big bang only on week 1,i asked someone else on their temp with big bang, what is yours around??looks veeeery nice


----------



## DWR (Aug 31, 2008)

rollinupsweets said:


> im growin big bang only on week 1,i asked someone else on their temp with big bang, what is yours around??looks veeeery nice



Why dont you read my journal....


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 31, 2008)

shit u gon need a lighter soon 
shit is lookin good


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2008)

Day 57 - Day 23 Flowering 

Ph. 5.7

temps. 23.4


----------



## rollinupsweets (Sep 1, 2008)

about how much water do you have to feed your plant daily r when the soil jus under the topsoil is dry????


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2008)

water them every day with 2 litres


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

Day 58 - Day 24 Flowering 

Ph 5.8

Temps. 23.5


Just gave her the first feeding of * molasses * and i am wondering how long does it take to see the effects of the * molasses * ???

Cheers !

here are some pictures just after the feeding.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

awesome dude, keep it up!!!


----------



## greenLANTERN212 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice grow so far keep up the good work


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

cheers cheetah & Green


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 2, 2008)

she is lookin well dwr, growing every day! BIG things expected


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

whaaasaaa calyboy? cheers fo da rep


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 2, 2008)

hey cheetah, im good man just chillin.. u?

I got some rep bars now so i give some pts now.. yeah..
Is the weather still hot in eastern europe


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> she is lookin well dwr, growing every day! BIG things expected



yup big things expected from her atleast 100gramms +


----------



## mjgrower (Sep 3, 2008)

I am well jealous of you Big Bang mate. Mine have just been a constant disappointment from going int veg. I think my problem has been that these are much less tolerant to heat and prefer lower temperatures, they seems to wilt and droop at temperatures over 75 F. That's all I can put it down to as I have Jack H, Grapefruit, GH Cheese, white label Skunk #1 and Armageddon all in the same room, all doing great. 

Well done mate.


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> I am well jealous of you Big Bang mate. Mine have just been a constant disappointment from going int veg. I think my problem has been that these are much less tolerant to heat and prefer lower temperatures, they seems to wilt and droop at temperatures over 75 F. That's all I can put it down to as I have Jack H, Grapefruit, GH Cheese, white label Skunk #1 and Armageddon all in the same room, all doing great.
> 
> Well done mate.



Cheers man  Guess i am in the Birth country of this plant  


Cheers, apreciate that comment


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

DAY 59 - day 25 Flowering

Ph 5.6

Temps. 23.6


Don't know if the molasses helpd, will prob see results in few days ?

Should i feed molasses every day ?


----------



## SiKkiNSaNe (Sep 3, 2008)

looking awesome bro


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

SiKkiNSaNe said:


> looking awesome bro


cheers.......... seems like no one knows anything about molasses ^'^


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 3, 2008)

blood...how big is that tent? cuz that thing looks fuckin' enormous!right now i got my five lst'd to fill up a two by three and a half footprint right now. wish i woulda known how to do this shit before mayne HELLA tops...where u get dem beans tho? tryin to do a lil shoppin, feel me?


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> blood...how big is that tent? cuz that thing looks fuckin' enormous!right now i got my five lst'd to fill up a two by three and a half footprint right now. wish i woulda known how to do this shit before mayne HELLA tops...where u get dem beans tho? tryin to do a lil shoppin, feel me?



feel ya..

drchronic.com is good !

and i am growing big bang from greenhouseseeds.nl

the tent is 2x2x5 .........  How u been ?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 3, 2008)

oh and the molasses can be feed with the rest of your nutes and through the first half of your flush... makes plants use of nitrogen more effective (helps fighting that yellowing leaf during flower with low nitrogen formulas) steps up metabolic activity and increases beneficial microbes in soil(makes phytotoxic microbes hard to control in hydro)


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

cheers jordan


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 3, 2008)

chillin blood, just tryin to keep my new spot. stepped it up from a studio to a three bedroom! hella bills and shit, and lack of good work is fuckin my shit up a lil bit...but if its still bad when i crop it wont be after...hehe other than that im just smokin like a broken stove and tryin to pound sum change outta the pavement


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 3, 2008)

i thot that tent was hella bigger...but regardless that bush finna be huge!!


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> chillin blood, just tryin to keep my new spot. stepped it up from a studio to a three bedroom! hella bills and shit, and lack of good work is fuckin my shit up a lil bit...but if its still bad when i crop it wont be after...hehe other than that im just smokin like a broken stove and tryin to pound sum change outta the pavement


Donkey Kong stlyle  


Aight, congrats on the new place dude... Step'd it up man !

Must feel real nice having 2 rooms for yaself and a nice living room to chill, EAt & Drink ^^


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> i thot that tent was hella bigger...but regardless that bush finna be huge!!



yeah i was thinking about the size thats why i chose to go in to flowering earlier than planned 

Aight !


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

Jo check this thread out 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/104744-can-anyone-help-me-light.html


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 3, 2008)

sheeeit....you gon need at least one person to help you light that shit. my boy from england used to roll up sum crazy shit too...is that all dank or is that a spliff?


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> sheeeit....you gon need at least one person to help you light that shit. my boy from england used to roll up sum crazy shit too...is that all dank or is that a spliff?



4g's... with some tabac for smoother smoke


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2008)

Day 60 - Day 26 Flowering 


They are starting there Resin production just at the front of the leafs.... smells like some fruity apple .....

Gave her some Nutes today to perk the green back again........  

Very nice indeed...


----------



## mjgrower (Sep 4, 2008)

She's really taking shape now!! 

Thanks for dropping by my thread. By the way foliar feed is really only for in veg, not flower. I think there are some feeds you can spray on in flower but you gotta be careful not to get bud rot. Again I've got a lot to learn about that yet n I' learning enough on this grow I think.


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2008)

ahhh okey.... i didnt spray mine in veg... never have done except for the clones and that was once... i like to keep it al natural 

okey lol... maybe not... natural is rain ^^ so lol... ^^

hahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

lookin good DWR get that max yield as usual.
check out my diary and shed some light on it


----------



## smokeh (Sep 5, 2008)

wow, nice. shes grown alot. those bud sites are filling out. that top cola is beautiful.

the last pic is my fave, can see the full cola.

keep it up, im sure you'll get a fat yield.


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> lookin good DWR get that max yield as usual.
> check out my diary and shed some light on it



hey mane ! Yeah man sure will come over there...  you the crazy nute guy... got to see what u got on the shelfs for us 




smokeh said:


> wow, nice. shes grown alot. those bud sites are filling out. that top cola is beautiful.
> 
> the last pic is my fave, can see the full cola.
> 
> keep it up, im sure you'll get a fat yield.



Yup, i am sure i will yield 200 gramms now ..... i am totally sure ^^ 

the top cola is gona be massive my friend.. MASSIVE !!

I've got the greenhouseseeds.nl dvd High quality videos that are on youtube ( bad quality cant see thing there )

anyhow... 

The top cola is gona be HUGE !!!! I cant wait to harvest this beautyfull plant.. and my new tent is comming aswell


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2008)

DAY 61 - 27 Days Flowering 12/12... 


The Resin production has started, and i am very happy... the buds are real compact.... its a real nice strain...


----------



## sublimed (Sep 6, 2008)

subscribizzled


----------



## mjgrower (Sep 6, 2008)

think you'll be well over 100g with this one mate, more like 150ish


----------



## DWR (Sep 6, 2008)

DAY 62 - 28 Days Flowering 


Ph. 5.8

Temps. 23.5


-


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kijkt grote mens!!! Knop die snel bouwt 
Looks great man!!! bud building quickly. I just added a 430 hps to my closet check my journal out!


----------



## r3tro99 (Sep 7, 2008)

that is a real beauty . I know you said no LST or anything but I really recommend tying down that central cola of yours, tie a string to the main branch and pull it down to however low u want it, this will allow you to lower ur lamp a lot and in the end your yield will be much much bigger by allowing those nice nugs at the middle level of the plant to become massive as well. Also tying down the main branch doesn't really stress the plant at all since your not breaking or damaging it at all. Ive had great success with this method.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 7, 2008)

Man DWR that bush is becoming a tree!!!


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

r3tro99 said:


> that is a real beauty . I know you said no LST or anything but I really recommend tying down that central cola of yours, tie a string to the main branch and pull it down to however low u want it, this will allow you to lower ur lamp a lot and in the end your yield will be much much bigger by allowing those nice nugs at the middle level of the plant to become massive as well. Also tying down the main branch doesn't really stress the plant at all since your not breaking or damaging it at all. Ive had great success with this method.
> My 2 cents.



cheers got a pic as an example ? 

previous and after pics ?'

greatly apprieciated  lol spelt that wrong 



Barking Mad said:


> Man DWR that bush is becoming a tree!!!



hahaha thnx man


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 7, 2008)

Just found this journal, really, really nice. What HPS did you use for flowering? 

For next grow I ll planing on getting one, I have only used envirolights so far because I don't have a lot of room to work with.

Again great job


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Just found this journal, really, really nice. What HPS did you use for flowering?
> 
> For next grow I ll planing on getting one, I have only used envirolights so far because I don't have a lot of room to work with.
> 
> Again great job



 Cheers man  U have a greenthumb then, amazing results u got of those enviro lights


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 7, 2008)

/grouphug


----------



## onebyte (Sep 7, 2008)

awesome journal! brilliant grow!

u wrote;

"I tied up all the holes except for one.. making a vacum effect, meaning that the air is extracted without need of a venti that extracts it.."

thats f***ing brilliant. No less that a major break through in the science of venting grow tents!

let me get this straight - u have a 400 hps in a cooltube - in a 60x60x140 tent - and without a fan(!!!!) u are keeping temps down...??!! 



how do u go about sealing the intake/outake holes off?

I am very courious about this - i just got my darkroom - thinking i was gonna use it just for veg - i hate the sound of noisy fans (got one in my pc, one in my xbox, one in my kitchen - that will have to do.)

then i read ur journal - enlightment big time!


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

onebyte said:


> awesome journal! brilliant grow!
> 
> u wrote;
> 
> ...



 Nope i have got an exhaust fan or whatever there called...

here's a pic... Its plumps on top of the growbox.. the 125mm opening....  







.......


----------



## onebyte (Sep 7, 2008)

ok - whats the name of the fan? where u get it?

noisy right..?


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

U can buy the pipes with the padding around it to make it silence....... 

got from a local supply shop here...


----------



## onebyte (Sep 7, 2008)

compared to the xbox360 - you know the way the xbox-fan kicks in when u start a game - hows the fan-noise coming from top of the tent?


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 7, 2008)

What tent are using? I am thinking about getting one for my next grow?

Any info on your setup would be great. I need to do something while my buds are drying


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> What tent are using? I am thinking about getting one for my next grow?
> 
> Any info on your setup would be great. I need to do something while my buds are drying


me darkroom 60 ...... 2x2x5 feet ........ 

400w hps.. cooltube ... thats it....


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

onebyte said:


> compared to the xbox360 - you know the way the xbox-fan kicks in when u start a game - hows the fan-noise coming from top of the tent?


.... u can hear it........... close the door and u wont hear it.... 

As i said just get the extra padded pipes but then again they will take up more space

I find it a nice sound


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

DAY 63 - Temps 22.4 °

ph. 5.7


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2008)

you really think your going to get 200 grams outa that? I sincerely doubt it.... I wish you luck in getting about 3 zips dry weight off her...


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> you really think your going to get 200 grams outa that? I sincerely doubt it.... I wish you luck in getting about 3 zips dry weight off her...




Seriously think i can get 100.......  Got another 5 weeks to go !

ohh and just adding i harvested 270 gramms of smokable bud off 4 plants ... 4/270 = 60g's..... this plant is looking 4 times wider, bigger, stronger.... more care... and best of all... a very good strain... Dude, i wouldnt try growing those 4 plants again... worst ever we will see..

kinda hurt me  oh well..... i am sure i will amaze u


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2008)

I really liked your last grow that I saw... I am eager to see how this wraps up for you.... how much do you think I will get out of my outdoor? I am very interested to know what others think.... I wouldn't mind growing that strain along with my outdoor season next year....


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I really liked your last grow that I saw... I am eager to see how this wraps up for you.... how much do you think I will get out of my outdoor? I am very interested to know what others think.... I wouldn't mind growing that strain along with my outdoor season next year....




prob not more than 1 zip bag of wet weed  JOKING 




dunno if ya grow fdd style i am sure per plant you will get 500- 1000 gramms fo sure


----------



## onebyte (Sep 7, 2008)

hello there!

once again i got to quote u;

"That metal pipe stuff I cut in 3 pieces... 2 for the rkv fan.... One at the top..... so that i can pull air from my window.... One pipe at the bottom connected the cooltube.... And i left the cooltube on 1 side open..."

...so u are blowing cold air into the tent - thru the cooltube?

the "new" cold air will then to push "old" (and smelly air) out of a hole at the bottom..?

is that the vacum-effect u are talking about?

best regards


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

i b watching 

good luck on ur grow


----------



## sublimed (Sep 7, 2008)

onebyte said:


> hello there!
> 
> once again i got to quote u;
> 
> ...



sucking air through the cooltube, the cooltube is the outtake, takes the heat out.

i think he has a passive intake but i may be wrong.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

lookin great bwoooy!  >>>


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

onebyte said:


> hello there!
> 
> once again i got to quote u;
> 
> ...



yeah exactly  thats how i do it... the old air gets pushed out....... and new gets sucked in..... 



camaro630hp said:


> i b watching
> 
> good luck on ur grow



 Thnx you..........


----------



## Sedition (Sep 8, 2008)

Plant looking sooo sick there bro! Deffinitely expecting for you to reach your yield goal, thats a fuckin beast! A couple questions about the exhaust fan,
1. Is it completely quiet or close too
2. How much did yours cost and where did you get it from
3. It completely takes care of ventilation and keeping your plants cool?
Many thanks, keep us posted your journal is awesome so far! Can't WAIT to see finished product!


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

Sedition said:


> Plant looking sooo sick there bro! Deffinitely expecting for you to reach your yield goal, thats a fuckin beast! A couple questions about the exhaust fan,
> 1. Is it completely quiet or close too
> 2. How much did yours cost and where did you get it from
> 3. It completely takes care of ventilation and keeping your plants cool?
> Many thanks, keep us posted your journal is awesome so far! Can't WAIT to see finished product!



1. thnx 

2. The exhaust fan is ok......... Doesnt realy make a terrible noise.... you wouldnt be able to hear it outside.... 

nor would people be able to hear the exhaust fan, when u close the door of the bedroom .....

3. yeah it completly takes care of evrything... New Air.. Co2, Then i get the blast of the wind wich makes my plants stems thicker... 

4. I paid 120 dollars for it... found it on ricardo.ch - for you it would be ebay.com or somin. i was lucky... the normal price is around 140 dollars.....

5. cheers.. i am about to go out to play some golf in 1 hour..... and havnt got any batteries left.. so maybe this evening i will update....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

wow! golf?  do u kno Tiger  lmao!


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> wow! golf?  do u kno Tiger  lmao!



yup.... i know all of em


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

did u see my update?


----------



## onebyte (Sep 8, 2008)

Q:

do u smoke before u play golf?

i play golf but dont smoke first - i find it fucks up my coordination - and it gets very hard to tell the difference between the 6 and the 9 iron


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

onebyte said:


> Q:
> 
> do u smoke before u play golf?
> 
> i play golf but dont smoke first - i find it fucks up my coordination - and it gets very hard to tell the difference between the 6 and the 9 iron



lol thats why the 6 iron has a line underneath it 


yup i smoked my brains in this morning... Ohhh hey i chip'd in 3 holes !

great fucking experience....  

I felt like i was gifted today... playd 1 over par..... but had 3 very bad holes


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

im out again...... going to smoke some shit outside with some friends...

might update later on.... might not


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 8, 2008)

i love to smoke before i play golf, not 2 much just a few tokes and then bout a 1/2 an hr to an hr im mad for the golf.. if u practice your swing before u go to the course and get it feeling right and relax and tell your self you ll play good and u will...

lookin goooooooodddddddddddd


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> i love to smoke before i play golf, not 2 much just a few tokes and then bout a 1/2 an hr to an hr im mad for the golf.. if u practice your swing before u go to the course and get it feeling right and relax and tell your self you ll play good and u will...
> 
> lookin goooooooodddddddddddd


 hehe yeah......  

My shots were great today... I topped one in the water.... 

double bogey'd the hole.... totally killed me 

 just chill then and play further like you were playing the best game


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 8, 2008)

That lady is a Monster!
You totally deserve every gram you get.

I'm not surprised your fan keeps the temps down.
It's quite powerful. I have the same one and the noise is mostly from the amount of air that comes out of the ducting, thats why padding helps muffle it.
Also, there are some carbon filters will muffle the noise.


----------



## r3tro99 (Sep 9, 2008)

DWR said:


> cheers got a pic as an example ?
> 
> previous and after pics ?'
> 
> greatly apprieciated  lol spelt that wrong


Sure;
Before Pic - Ak47 30-40 days flowered.







What you want to do first is tie a 'support string' to the middle / lower part of your plant and secure that to your pot. Like so;











Step 2 tie a 2nd string around the bottom of your main cola (or where you want really, just above the 1st 'support string').











Then pull the string until your plant reaches an 'optimal' level  and tie it / tape it to the pot.



















Then I recommend tying the lower branches that where 'pushed under' back towards the other side, this will create a nice canopy of buds around your horizontalish cola . I didn't do it with this plant but look where im pulling the bud.







The reason I like this method is that it can be done almost anytime in flowering without stunting the plant and its super easy.


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2008)

r3tro99 said:


> Sure;
> Before Pic - Ak47 30-40 days flowered.
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice my man !!!!!!! I will be on this experiment this evening 

Cheers for that man, + REP !


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2008)

day 65 - Day 31 Flowering 













ph. 5.7

temps 23.7


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 9, 2008)

looks awesome as usual mate! puff puff hold lol


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 9, 2008)

hold up D check me out bruh...


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> hold up D check me out bruh...



what up ???


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 9, 2008)

the second photo has them three tops that are hoggin up the shot and they are all on the same branch... and if u look into the under brush on the left there are three purple tops packed next to each other that are on the same branch as well


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2008)

excellent work jordan


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 9, 2008)

you should try that shit mayne... i started in veg, pruning and tying like in karate kid, and the shit started to fill out and turn into multiple tops per branch, the pruning doesnt seem to be effecting the flowering rate. definately check into that, its not too late...it could UP that max yield of yours my friend


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> you should try that shit mayne... i started in veg, pruning and tying like in karate kid, and the shit started to fill out and turn into multiple tops per branch, the pruning doesnt seem to be effecting the flowering rate. definately check into that, its not too late...it could UP that max yield of yours my friend



sure will give it a go


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

day 66 - day 32 Flowering 

ph. 5.7 

Temps 23.4

-

I was inspecting my plant... shacked her  and then suddenly all these leafs fell down...... oh well... now she's a little leafsless 

hahaaaaaaaa more shine for my buds


----------



## sublimed (Sep 10, 2008)

you should get some more light around the mid-region of the plant to give those buds a lil' bit of an extra boost.


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

sublimed said:


> you should get some more light around the mid-region of the plant to give those buds a lil' bit of an extra boost.


hmmmmm....... how could i put a cfl in there.... they get real hot mine do..... without burning something that i placed it on ??  Hmmm......... i've still got 2 jo jo's...... 

damn... i am sure it will burn through the string


----------



## sublimed (Sep 10, 2008)

:/

suckyy, orrr

you could simply harvest the main cola first, then the others as they develop.
probably what you were planning on anyway im guessing


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

sublimed said:


> :/
> 
> suckyy, orrr
> 
> ...


nope ..... i harvest evrything...... 

Ahh she's gona fill out... shes starting to realy bulk up now........ the buds r


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 10, 2008)

That is one gorgeous plant, great job


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 10, 2008)

looks like that bitch lost a little weight...hehe, u got her hittin powder on tha under...?


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh man this baby is filling out nicely.


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> That is one gorgeous plant, great job


thnx man



JordanTheGreat said:


> looks like that bitch lost a little weight...hehe, u got her hittin powder on tha under...?



nah she aint lost any weight.. just gained  heheheeeee...... lost about 13 leafs today... dunno why... 



Barking Mad said:


> Oh man this baby is filling out nicely.



cheers


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

let her gain mo for you.
looking good tho

is this ya first big bang grow?
if not is it a good commercial strain?


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> let her gain mo for you.
> looking good tho
> 
> is this ya first big bang grow?
> if not is it a good commercial strain?



1. big bang grow........ 


oh and i put this in at 5pm its 20:55pm as i type ...

 9'000 lumens 2'700k shining for the bottom buds, came home and wow... my buds at the bottom have increased in size  


 who said i should put some more lights there ? 

+ rep for you my man


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

good look on that guess thats the first new commercial strain by Manebank


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> good look on that guess thats the first new commercial strain by Manebank



??? what you stoned or am I  ????


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not stoned well a lil but....
i asked was it a good yielder and I thought you said yes?


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I'm not stoned well a lil but....
> i asked was it a good yielder and I thought you said yes?



no, my first big bang grow   i said that


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

ohh my bad I'm the one who's trippin then


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> ohh my bad I'm the one who's trippin then



 yeah......


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 10, 2008)

looks good man


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

cheers caddy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

hello  >>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning cheetah 

how r u ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

mega kool lol u?


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah i am great.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 11, 2008)

im freaking tired thanks... oh whoops... sorry....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahahh.... are u stoned mate lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 11, 2008)

nice, that cola is looking very good.

i was thinking of adding 1 cfl as well. they are quite good, better than i imagined anyway


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

smokeh said:


> nice, that cola is looking very good.
> 
> i was thinking of adding 1 cfl as well. they are quite good, better than i imagined anyway



cheers man


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

DAY 67 - Day 33 Flowering - All my leafs are going white !!!!!!!! arghhhhhhhh 

Ph. 5.7

Temps. 23.6

























































look !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

omfg fall has come lol


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> omfg fall has come lol


 lol !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


>


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe lack of N ........... or over nute'in ?????????????

what do u think?


----------



## Kludge (Sep 11, 2008)

Over nute. Did you just feed them a bloom booster?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> Maybe lack of N ........... or over nute'in ?????????????
> 
> what do u think?


i think its lack of N coz when overnutin the leafs have the claw effect on them. btw i'll rep bak when possible lol! Cheers


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

and when overnutin the leafs burn from the edges and the tips!


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

cheers guys.... dunno



Kludge said:


> Over nute. Did you just feed them a bloom booster?



yeah I did ...... What i am feeding them atm. is Topmax bloom - and Molasses.... I dont want to use the other nutes cuz they seem to burn the tips of em


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 11, 2008)

how much NPK is in the top max bloom/ and ml/L u use..


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

0.1-0.1-0.1 what it says on it ...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh, thats a week ass fert man lmao!


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh, thats a week ass fert man lmao!


^^ i know........


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> ^^ i know........


then do sumfin lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, and i thought my 2-2-4 was weak!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> yeah I did ...... What i am feeding them atm. is Topmax bloom - and Molasses....


That's probably your problem. At least thats exactly what happened to me and that was my problem.

I've started to use 1/4 of the recommended for my bloom booster because it turned my leaves yellow. Thought it was the molasses then when I looked at my grow notes I realized I had used the bloom booster too. It had been over 2 weeks since I used it last, but some plants just don't like as much nutes as others.

It did make the plant grow like crazy though...


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok, i just went out and got some new shit...... 

got some stuff with - npk 10-2-10

then i got some stuff with - 8-6-6

then i got another one with - 9-5-6


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

strange selection man!


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

well actually i only went out and got 1 bottle of some stingle needle shit... supposed to be good.... and the other bottles i had laying around here... what ya think.. otherwise its just water from now on


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 11, 2008)

I use Top Max too (It is meant to give you more bud sites) but just as a booster not my main bloom nutes.
I use Ionic Bloom for that.


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 11, 2008)

hit that bitch up with some NPK pronto.. mainly N

i used to use top max 2(4ml/L) with bio bloom(4ml/L) and bio grow(2ml/L) and alg-a-mic(2ml/L) ----- after 2 1/2 weeks flowerin - flush.....

give medium N durin flowerin... dont worry she'll b fine


----------



## DWR (Sep 11, 2008)

yup, she will be fine...


----------



## DWR (Sep 12, 2008)

Day 68 - Day 34 Flowering -

ph. 5.9 

Temps. 23.7


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey,
what and how much nutes did u give her DWR?


----------



## DWR (Sep 12, 2008)

gave her some 9-5-6 nutes....... abouit 1dl for 2 litres


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 12, 2008)

DWR said:


> gave her some 9-5-6 nutes....... abouit 1dl for 2 litres


 
1dl???????????? whats this mean


----------



## DWR (Sep 12, 2008)

10ml.... lol


----------



## smokeh (Sep 12, 2008)

wow, they've gotten much fatter! if thats only day 34 flower then u will have a nice yield. do they go about 50 days?


----------



## DWR (Sep 12, 2008)

smokeh said:


> wow, they've gotten much fatter! if thats only day 34 flower then u will have a nice yield. do they go about 50 days?



63 days...... another 30 days.... 

actually it might be on the 28th i have to harvest i might be moving then.... 

wow thats excactly 50 days.... hmmmm says 8 weeks commercial... but my friends moving in my apartment, he can have the growbox.. i am getting my big growox soon anyways


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 12, 2008)

sweet... 

any plans on what strain ull grow next??


----------



## sublimed (Sep 12, 2008)

i've just realised how mahoosive it will be when you harvest lol


----------



## DWR (Sep 12, 2008)

DWR said:


> Day 68 - Day 34 Flowering -
> 
> ph. 5.9
> 
> Temps. 23.7





caliboy80 said:


> sweet...
> 
> any plans on what strain ull grow next??



Yes i have... BigBud.. Allready order 10 seeds, and got 20 free..... should arrive next week..... 



sublimed said:


> i've just realised how mahoosive it will be when you harvest lol


they just look small cuz my furniture is for Giants    

joking ^^ 
hahaha

cheers man


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thoes lower/side buds look strong,, they will b biggens..

Big bud, u are a big yielding man, $ ur making the most of it..

U going to sea of green with the big bud or 1 big 1


----------



## DWR (Sep 12, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> Thoes lower/side buds look strong,, they will b biggens..
> 
> Big bud, u are a big yielding man, $ ur making the most of it..
> 
> U going to sea of green with the big bud or 1 big 1



cheers man  

dunno about the see of green... i might give it a go


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

sog rules lol! shame i didn't succeed with all my clones lol


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 12, 2008)

lookin good there brother. when u finna harvest u think?


----------



## DWR (Sep 12, 2008)

on the 30th...... gona move out.


----------



## DWR (Sep 13, 2008)

Day 35 - 5 Weeks Flowering 

ph. 5.8

temps. 22.4


----------



## smokeh (Sep 13, 2008)

god damn, looks nice. might have to order a big bud seed.


----------



## DWR (Sep 13, 2008)

smokeh said:


> god damn, looks nice. might have to order a big bud seed.



big bang... 


big bud looks better for the yield... but smokeh, one thing you will go crazy about is... if ya touch the BIG BANG... your fingers will smell of a sweet, have u ever try'd sour apples sweets ??? smells just like that man ........ 

My homie was like dude this is A class smelling weed 

^^


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 13, 2008)

good... then put the smell into an envelop and send it to me


----------



## DWR (Sep 13, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> good... then put the smell into an envelop and send it to me


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> on the 30th...... gona move out.


im finna be like three days behind u mayne...


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 14, 2008)

Now that's the sort of bush you want running the USA.
I bet it would get more votes than George.


----------



## DWR (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers barking  I bet it would ^^

It's Day 70 today - Flowering 36 Days - And 5 hours after lights turn on i did a little lst.....


Before LST





















And here is after :





















-- I am happy...... lets see some good results


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 14, 2008)

shit is a monster big as colas formin too


----------



## DWR (Sep 14, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> shit is a monster big as colas formin too



 yeah she does ........ at the top its juste white..... dunno why......


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 14, 2008)

i see why you get those fat ass colas tho now.
plant just spreads it wings kinda


----------



## DWR (Sep 14, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> i see why you get those fat ass colas tho now.
> plant just spreads it wings kinda



cheers man  heh


----------



## smokeh (Sep 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> big bang...
> 
> 
> big bud looks better for the yield... but smokeh, one thing you will go crazy about is... if ya touch the BIG BANG... your fingers will smell of a sweet, have u ever try'd sour apples sweets ??? smells just like that man ........
> ...


oh yer, big bang, lol. must of got my wires crossed.

yeah ive had the sour apple sweets, ive not had once since i was a kid but i remember what they are like.

it'd be cool if they taste like that when u smoke.

nice pics as well, see u have just tied the plant down from half way up the stem. nice, not too much stress but more light on one side.


----------



## DWR (Sep 17, 2008)

Day 73 - Day 37 - 39 Flowering pics.. dont know what are what.... sorry... tomorrow will be actuall shots... this pc's anoying atm.  got to wait for my real pc to come back.... 


-

peace


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 17, 2008)

Great job, they look awsome


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> Day 73 - Day 37 - 39 Flowering pics.. dont know what are what.... sorry... tomorrow will be actuall shots... this pc's anoying atm.  got to wait for my real pc to come back....
> 
> 
> -
> ...


hello mate! looks awesome! keep up the gud work  Cheers !!!


----------



## cali-high (Sep 17, 2008)

looks great! im likeing the big bang for realz


----------



## asher187 (Sep 17, 2008)

<---- Lookin -------> and Learnin' 

Nice Grow!


----------



## DWR (Sep 17, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Great job, they look awsome





cheetah2007 said:


> hello mate! looks awesome! keep up the gud work  Cheers !!!





cali-high said:


> looks great! im likeing the big bang for realz





asher187 said:


> <---- Lookin -------> and Learnin'
> 
> Nice Grow!




thnx guys.......


----------



## DWR (Sep 18, 2008)

DAY 74 - 40 Days Flowering ............ 

Ph. 5.7
Temps. 23.6

-- Using some Mollasses & Some Swiss Flowering Nutes....... and TopMax... i think that with this i can get fater buds.... it's true... the amount of ways the bud can form improves with this..... didnt use it for 4 days then i used it .. and well buds have got a little bigger  --

here are some pics


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 18, 2008)

Can I ask for more pics of your cab/setup? Your plants are trully a thing of beauty


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

SHit is looking too good.
starting to pack on weight too filling out a lil.
plant is just great overall.

BTW i did get my BigBang yesterday tho so hopefully my slump is over. might grow a monster likt that in the cut somewhere


----------



## DWR (Sep 18, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Can I ask for more pics of your cab/setup? Your plants are trully a thing of beauty



cheers, dont have any pics of the cab.... all my pics are gone.... 



mane2008 said:


> SHit is looking too good.
> starting to pack on weight too filling out a lil.
> plant is just great overall.
> 
> BTW i did get my BigBang yesterday tho so hopefully my slump is over. might grow a monster likt that in the cut somewhere


thanx man  its a nice smelling plant......


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey man plant look great! can you get some pics with the lights off? So we can the the buds true color? How much longer??


----------



## DWR (Sep 18, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Hey man plant look great! can you get some pics with the lights off? So we can the the buds true color? How much longer??



sure man, give me 10 minutes and i'll update with some pics...

this cam sucks so.... they wont be good pics...


----------



## DWR (Sep 18, 2008)

here ya go some are good some are bad

photobucket upload...


----------



## sublimed (Sep 18, 2008)

Monsterstem


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet man!! Bud look great. A little premature yellowing. I found that happend to me, So I started feed ing them only veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of flower during the 3rd week I gave them half vegg half bloom nutes, 4 week of flower full streangth bloom nutes. Of course its all strain dependant. My cindiy's need alot of N befor flower because they are very heavy eater. Your big bang looks like she eats alot aswell. Try upping the nutes a bit it should stop the yellowing. and pack on more wight. Now is the time to feed them lots they are going ito full flower mode. Look great though


----------



## DWR (Sep 18, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Sweet man!! Bud look great. A little premature yellowing. I found that happend to me, So I started feed ing them only veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of flower during the 3rd week I gave them half vegg half bloom nutes, 4 week of flower full streangth bloom nutes. Of course its all strain dependant. My cindiy's need alot of N befor flower because they are very heavy eater. Your big bang looks like she eats alot aswell. Try upping the nutes a bit it should stop the yellowing. and pack on more wight. Now is the time to feed them lots they are going ito full flower mode. Look great though



thank you very much man, didnt know what to do....  + REP MAN ! + REP !

This is the advice i can use  

--

hartelijk dank, nodig deze informatie ter bevordering van mijn vertrouwen

cheers man


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 18, 2008)

lookin good there bruddah...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah the buds look good but your camera definitely hates you! hahahaha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice mate! the buds are preaty decent!!!!!


----------



## smokeh (Sep 19, 2008)

what the hell is that bendy man on ur window sill?

buds have gotton much bigger


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks great man...can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## DWR (Sep 19, 2008)

smokeh said:


> what the hell is that bendy man on ur window sill?
> 
> buds have gotton much bigger


its for drawing humans in diffrent positions... like running.. throwing...... walking.... running.. whatever 

Sex positions 



homegrownboy said:


> Looks great man...can't wait to see the end result.



cheers cant wait myself..



Just fed her with 2 times as much nutes as before.......


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking good man.
I like your chairs, very stylish. Almost art deco in design.
I prefer the plant though, lol.


----------



## DWR (Sep 19, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Looking good man.
> I like your chairs, very stylish. Almost art deco in design.
> I prefer the plant though, lol.


heh, yeah those leather chairs are pretty neat ^^ 

I prefer my plant aswell


----------



## DWR (Sep 19, 2008)

DAY 75 - Day 41 Flowering, Soon Week 7 ... Soon i will beginn my flush  then its HARVEST TIME BOY !

The ph is 5.6 wich is good,

The temps are 24 ° Celcius......... 








Got the light under the Cola, and it seems to be loving it, at the top theres green leafs growing again, not white leafs... wich rulez  And not to mention she's getting fater & fater 































All those little tiny useless buds have now turn'd in to atleast what i call a decent smoke ^^ 







here's a better shot...













This the cola..... as u see she's resting in darkness.... ^^ and letting herself turn green again  





Here's an AMS plant.... She's so stinky.. i think this plant would produce some dank stuff  ..... I've allready got some clones growing...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

love the dark picz mate!


----------



## DWR (Sep 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> love the dark picz mate!



cheers man  Feel kinda proud now


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

hehehee....ur flaterin me lmao!


----------



## DWR (Sep 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehehee....ur flaterin me lmao!



 heheheeeee ^^ rofl .....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

>>>>>


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 20, 2008)

ay d mayne, can u remove the pebbled insert inside of ur cool tube...or any cool tube for that matter...?


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> ay d mayne, can u remove the pebbled insert inside of ur cool tube...or any cool tube for that matter...?


yup...... could have in hangin downwards .... without the reflector in it


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 20, 2008)

i was thinkin bout sum like that with a tomatoe cage...feel me? imma get me a dr120 so im tryin to figure out how i wanna freak it. u ever try runnin a vertical lighting setup?


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

DAY 76 - Day 42 - 6 WEEKS  

ph. 5.7

temps. 23.4


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> i was thinkin bout sum like that with a tomatoe cage...feel me? imma get me a dr120 so im tryin to figure out how i wanna freak it. u ever try runnin a vertical lighting setup?



no i havnt actually....... But i think that i'm feeling ya  ..

Get the bitch around the cage...  totally feel it


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 20, 2008)

yessir...extended floor plan screen of green without a complicated vertical setup, i cant wait to get one of those fuckin things. tryin to get a six hunned, lets shut em down...


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> yessir...extended floor plan screen of green without a complicated vertical setup, i cant wait to get one of those fuckin things. tryin to get a six hunned, lets shut em down...


got a pic of what your trying to do ?


----------



## snooopdave (Sep 20, 2008)

hey, i also grew big bang, outdoors though. it sure didn't yield any 1000 grams. maybe 100... mine was twice as big as yours throughout veg, but stayed the same size, just waiting for the day light to draw back i guess. yours looks like it caught up to the size of mine durring flowering which, is cool to know... it might not make sense to try to extend the veg period on this one.... 1000 grams is impossible out of this strain though.. maybe 4 oz


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

snooopdave said:


> hey, i also grew big bang, outdoors though. it sure didn't yield any 1000 grams. maybe 100... mine was twice as big as yours throughout veg, but stayed the same size, just waiting for the day light to draw back i guess. yours looks like it caught up to the size of mine durring flowering which, is cool to know... it might not make sense to try to extend the veg period on this one.... 1000 grams is impossible out of this strain though.. maybe 4 oz




 I think they mean wet wait my man   maybe not...  ?

you liked the smell of the biatch  ?


----------



## mammal (Sep 20, 2008)

hope my big bang grows up to be as lush as yours 

+rep


----------



## spida (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, I just sat here for about 2 or 3 hours reading this whole grow journal. I have to say, an amazing grow man. Buds look beautiful, and the cola. Wow. I enjoyed reading this, I'll stay watching this until you harvest, I want to see how much it weighs dry. Hope I can produce so much, I just had a masta kush seed that opened up about an hour ago.  Although I am a newbie to this stuff, that plant still looks beautiful. Congrats


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

mammal said:


> hope my big bang grows up to be as lush as yours
> 
> +rep


hope it turns out better for you 

cheers



spida said:


> Wow, I just sat here for about 2 or 3 hours reading this whole grow journal. I have to say, an amazing grow man. Buds look beautiful, and the cola. Wow. I enjoyed reading this, I'll stay watching this until you harvest, I want to see how much it weighs dry. Hope I can produce so much, I just had a masta kush seed that opened up about an hour ago.  Although I am a newbie to this stuff, that plant still looks beautiful. Congrats



damn, thats a long time man... bout to hit the sack....... sure will enjoy your stay here man ;D

you got anything u need to ask just go ahead......  Peaceeee


----------



## spida (Sep 20, 2008)

Hahah. I was intrigued, and it's such a great grow. My seed cracked open about 5 hours ago, but i was going to give it more time for the root to pop out more. I was just going to use a plastic cup for my seedling until it grew a bit, then transplant it. Any reccomendations about this? And with the plastic cup, when I water in my seedling, do I water it pretty heavy, and should I poke drainage holes in the bottom of the cup? Any help DWR would be great  haha.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

spida said:


> Hahah. I was intrigued, and it's such a great grow. My seed cracked open about 5 hours ago, but i was going to give it more time for the root to pop out more. I was just going to use a plastic cup for my seedling until it grew a bit, then transplant it. Any reccomendations about this? And with the plastic cup, when I water in my seedling, do I water it pretty heavy, and should I poke drainage holes in the bottom of the cup? Any help DWR would be great  haha.


Your in for a wild ride, buddy  .... yes put holes in the bottom, many (its easy to do with scissors  ) , and just water about 1 cup the first week, and then 2 cups from week 2-4, depending on growth and root development etc. You know not to give it nutrients for at least 15 days right? but maybe I shouldn't have said anything as its a question for DWR... did I miss anything thats not too specific?


----------



## spida (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha. Well, it was for anyone really, but I didnt wanna take the question and bring it seperate from his grow. Haha. Do I just water a cup for the whole week, and just do it as soon as I put the seed in? And ya, I don't have anything for nutes or anything like that.  I definately am gonna have some problems seeing as I dont understand it all, and my supplies are limited, but i'm just hoping I get lucky. Right now for soil, I just have some potting soil that has bat poop, worm castings, and some other stuff in it. I found some rose food and its to help the plant grow big, and all of that, I was wondering if it would help my plant grow strong.


----------



## 346ss (Sep 20, 2008)

no lollipop method?


----------



## spida (Sep 20, 2008)

Never heard of the lollipop method? What's that? Haha.


----------



## Yonnie (Sep 20, 2008)

looking very nice


----------



## 346ss (Sep 20, 2008)

spida said:


> Never heard of the lollipop method? What's that? Haha.


trim the bottom 1/3 of ur plant


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 20, 2008)

It dose work great in the end 

good luck


346ss said:


> trim the bottom 1/3 of ur plant


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

spida said:


> Haha. Well, it was for anyone really, but I didnt wanna take the question and bring it seperate from his grow. Haha. Do I just water a cup for the whole week, and just do it as soon as I put the seed in? And ya, I don't have anything for nutes or anything like that.  I definately am gonna have some problems seeing as I dont understand it all, and my supplies are limited, but i'm just hoping I get lucky. Right now for soil, I just have some potting soil that has bat poop, worm castings, and some other stuff in it. I found some rose food and its to help the plant grow big, and all of that, I was wondering if it would help my plant grow strong.


Lollipopping comes at the end of the grow, unless your doing a small/short SOG. I would suggest you surf this site for a couple hours strait. Read everything you can in Newbie Central, there you will find answers to most of your questions without ever having to ask, . I would recommend you do that before even starting, so you can figure out what your growing method/style will be. After that, any questions you have, we would be more than happy to answer, .


----------



## spida (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha. Trust me i've spent like days on this site, i'm just slow at times. Haha. I was thinking of scrog. I just had never heard lollipop before. haha


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 20, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
Just read through your journal. That plant looks so beautiful 
The pictures you took of it throughout are very nice too.
Lots of good information to absorb.
Lots of people following your grow.
good job 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## DWR (Sep 21, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> Just read through your journal. That plant looks so beautiful
> ...




thnx man !  enjoy your stay


----------



## DWR (Sep 21, 2008)

DAY 77 - Day 43 Flowering 

Ph. 5.7

Temps 22.4

















































Side view...







AMS ...







the bottom buds..







Direct view in to the lst ^^ lol..... 







some dif side view...







another view..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like she is starting to get heavy!


----------



## DWR (Sep 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Looks like she is starting to get heavy!


 Yeah...... got another 3 weeks to go ..... i wonder how heavy she's gona get !?


----------



## spida (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks Beautiful yet again. You might wanna support that stem so its straight up. I'm not experienced at all, I'm just thinking if the top cola gets too heavy or something, couldn't it lean and possibly snap the stem?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know... but these are the only fat females that i salivate over, I know that.... .... Are you going to stagger harvest? 1.5 oz to 2 oz dried and cured


----------



## spida (Sep 21, 2008)

Stagger harvest?


----------



## DWR (Sep 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I don't know... but these are the only fat females that i salivate over, I know that.... .... Are you going to stagger harvest? 1.5 oz to 2 oz dried and cured



what do you mean ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

start harvesting at the top, with the cola and whatever tops are completely done, and leave the lower growth to fill in more and finish up before harvesting it.


----------



## spida (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh. Wouldn't an LST work exactly the same way, without having to stagger the harvest?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

spida said:


> Oh. Wouldn't an LST work exactly the same way, without having to stagger the harvest?


Nope.... watch a plant in its first three weeks of flower. it starts flowering at the tops.... and then over the course of a couple weeks, more and more flowers starting going slowly down the plant. The lower buds are younger, it has nothing to do with lighting.


----------



## spida (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh.That makes sense. How many potential bud sites would a like 12" tall plant in LST have?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

spida said:


> Oh.That makes sense. How many potential bud sites would a like 12" tall plant in LST have?


It depends on how many nodes there are, and whether or not you topped it, and how many branches are coming out of the branches. I will be LSTing my 2009 Outdoor Monsters, you can see how I do it over the course of the next six months.


----------



## spida (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha. I have a feeling mine will be done by then.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 22, 2008)

lookin nice an strong. how many weeks are u gonna flower for? so just gone 6 weeks, i rekon 3 or 4 more weeks. same time as my harvest


----------



## DWR (Sep 22, 2008)

DAY 78 - DAY 44 Flowering 


Ph. 5.6

Temps. 23.5







The lower branch, has realy got a nice bud  hehe


----------



## DWR (Sep 22, 2008)

smokeh said:


> lookin nice an strong. how many weeks are u gonna flower for? so just gone 6 weeks, i rekon 3 or 4 more weeks. same time as my harvest


well yeah...... 8 weeks or 9 for full canibinoid coverage...


----------



## DWR (Sep 22, 2008)

DWR said:


> DAY 78 - DAY 44 Flowering
> 
> 
> Ph. 5.6
> ...




bump for the 10 page people.... ^^ haha


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 22, 2008)

wow thir comming along great


----------



## DWR (Sep 22, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> wow thir comming along great




 cheers camaro


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 22, 2008)

u 2 good buddy

kee[p up the great work


----------



## DWR (Sep 22, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> u 2 good buddy
> 
> kee[p up the great work




cheers......


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 22, 2008)

They look fatter every day.

Top Job brov'.

I have just put one of mine in the dark ready to chop tomorrow.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 22, 2008)

Still looking strong brother, keep it up. Kudos to you


----------



## DWR (Sep 22, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> They look fatter every day.
> 
> Top Job brov'.
> 
> I have just put one of mine in the dark ready to chop tomorrow.





nathenking said:


> Still looking strong brother, keep it up. Kudos to you




thnx guys


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

nuffin new....very nice


----------



## spida (Sep 22, 2008)

Haha. Amazing as always.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

How are they smelling?


----------



## spida (Sep 22, 2008)

Who ya talkin' to?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

DWR of course


----------



## spida (Sep 22, 2008)

I need to lay off the hard drugs. I can't remember which grow journal i'm in ever, or what I'm doing. Haha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

spida said:


> I need to lay off the hard drugs. I can't remember which grow journal i'm in ever, or what I'm doing. Haha


I thought something was up, you completely stopped posting in my threads,.... Knock Knock DWR....


----------



## spida (Sep 22, 2008)

Haha, shit dude I don't even remember which posts are yours! >< hahaha.


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nuffin new....very nice



.......... Yeah unlike you, I update my journal with some real plants   * Being a bitch is cool *   



theloadeddragon said:


> How are they smelling?


like apples.... sour apples.... i cant wait to hit this stuff !!!!!!!! No selling this plant 



spida said:


> Who ya talkin' to?





theloadeddragon said:


> DWR of course


of course....  



spida said:


> I need to lay off the hard drugs. I can't remember which grow journal i'm in ever, or what I'm doing. Haha





theloadeddragon said:


> I thought something was up, you completely stopped posting in my threads,.... Knock Knock DWR....



nah nothing up man, i totally didnt see your sig.....  sry man.....
you'r a good grower + RESPECT 



spida said:


> Haha, shit dude I don't even remember which posts are yours! >< hahaha.



thats what ya get when u smoke to much weed ^^


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Hey Dwr! Your plants are looking bomb.  When can we smoke em? kiss-ass


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 23, 2008)

them buds looking sweetttttttttttt tttt 

can we start guessin yield?


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Hey Hey Dwr! Your plants are looking bomb.  When can we smoke em? kiss-ass


no, not yet.... but in 3 weeks we can  



caliboy80 said:


> them buds looking sweetttttttttttt tttt
> 
> can we start guessin yield?


thnx man, go ahead and guess  .....


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 23, 2008)

Id say 2.75 oz .................


----------



## mjgrower (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey bud - not long to go now - bet you can taste it! 

Looking good mate, I'm on day 17 of flower now so still got a fair while to wait.


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> Id say 2.75 oz .................


 ok...... I hope i get double..... 



mjgrower said:


> Hey bud - not long to go now - bet you can taste it!
> 
> Looking good mate, I'm on day 17 of flower now so still got a fair while to wait.



yeah there real sweet ^^


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

DAY 79 - DAY 45 Flowering 

PH. 5.6

Temps. 23.4

I counted all the small buds...... well there not small bet each of those are atleast half a smoke - 1 and a half smokes..... anyway... i counted round the 72 area.... just like a par 72 

So theres more than 60 tiny buds ^^


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

those buds are fucking huge now.

u gonna try a sample and quick dry in a week or two?


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

smokeh said:


> those buds are fucking huge now.
> 
> u gonna try a sample and quick dry in a week or two?



 Yeah ..... there fucking huge        

Nice and fat... and believe me smokeh.. i could swear by my dick that they grew allot this night.... 

* feels something running away  *

hahaha 

.. and no i wont be testing......


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

how come? not just a little bit? lol im dying to cut abit off


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

smokeh said:


> how come? not just a little bit? lol im dying to cut abit off




dunno man........ Its like cumming before cumming ^^ lol ^^


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 23, 2008)

hell ya 

more pics


----------



## DWR (Sep 24, 2008)

day 80 - DAY 46 Flowering .....


----------



## smokeh (Sep 24, 2008)

they looked like they've doubled in size! that top cola is brilliant. i want mine to be like that


----------



## DWR (Sep 24, 2008)

heh, thanx smokeh .....  They are going crazy.....


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 24, 2008)

You have me drooling on my keboard, amazing! Still no picture of your cab or setup? You have just what I have in mind for my next grow area and looking for info.


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 24, 2008)

Man those buds have swollen right up in the last week or so.

Gonna be a nice yeild if they keep it up at that rate.

I just chopped one of mine today, (Ivy)
I still have 2 more that are about ready for harvesting.
I will post some harvest pics in my journal before tonight - GMT


----------



## DWR (Sep 24, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> You have me drooling on my keboard, amazing! Still no picture of your cab or setup? You have just what I have in mind for my next grow area and looking for info.



 CHEERS MAN 

i'll post a video later on of the cab setup...... 

peace ^^



Barking Mad said:


> Man those buds have swollen right up in the last week or so.
> 
> Gonna be a nice yeild if they keep it up at that rate.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the yield is looking better and better ^^


--
cool man, i'll be checking that out fo sure ! Congrats on your harvest


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah, they pack up alot! how much time left?


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yeah, they pack up alot! how much time left?



u allready grown big bang  ???? 

another 2 weeks then its harvest ..... i might go for 10 weeks


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

nah i haven't man. btw tonight i'll order some seeds  yeeeeeah!


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

nice..... nice.... order yaself some top44 

 i am getting them to go big...... only 44 days flowering....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

i will order single seeds, so im not sure if they have that shit. i'll take a look now lol!


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

Ding... my lights all went on  

lovely


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 25, 2008)

nice job! makes my mouth water just looking at it!


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

Hillbilly420 said:


> nice job! makes my mouth water just looking at it!




hehehe........ its a very nice plant... the trichomes are like 2-3 mm wide... wich is pretty sick


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

DWR said:


> Ding... my lights all went on
> 
> lovely


lmao! btw my lights went off 9 minutes ago lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

do u wanna kno my seed selection?


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> do u wanna kno my seed selection?



sure would love to hear what u got up ya sleeve for us next season 

.. post direct links so that i can read myself ?

peace


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

thats fo my wake and bake - Himalaya Gold - Green House Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds ; thats fo when i finish work - Brainstorm - Dutch Passion Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds ; thats for bed time - G-Force - Flying Dutchmen Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

pick and mix is great. just got my beans from there.

3xak47
1xblueberry (fem)
1xsuper silver haze(fem)
1xblue cheese(fem)

germinating started last night


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

best of luck man! where are u from and how much time it takes fo da seeds to come? soz fo jackin DWR kiss-ass


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

im from England. i ordered the seeds on Thursday at 3pm. they came on the Tuesday, but i wasnt in, so i had to go pick them up from the post office on the Wednesday (yesterday)

so thats 4 days really because theres no post on Sundays.

the more i look at dwrs big bud, i wish i had ordered 1 fem seed. i was going to but decided against it.


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

Not my taste of weed, but i am sure they will get ya stoned to death


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

what isnt? i got abit of a selection... still got my ata tundra indica and trance sativa dominant going. about 3 - 4 weeks left on them. should be harvesting same time as u DWR


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

DWR said:


> Not my taste of weed, but i am sure they will get ya stoned to death


who ur talkin to ?? lol


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

smokeh said:


> what isnt? i got abit of a selection... still got my ata tundra indica and trance sativa dominant going. about 3 - 4 weeks left on them. should be harvesting same time as u DWR



 coool... Harvest party 



cheetah2007 said:


> who ur talkin to ?? lol



you .......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

u dun like my selection?  dun matter... i love it lmao!


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> u dun like my selection?  dun matter... i love it lmao!



Not my taste..... i wouldnt say no if they were free... but i wouldnt buy them myself.....


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

ive heard the hymalayan gold is quite nice although for some reason i never looked at it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

i choose it coz it gives u "creative high" and i dunn wanna be smashed like shit in the mornin @ work lol


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i choose it coz it gives u "creative high" and i dunn wanna be smashed like shit in the mornin @ work lol



 Sounds interesting man ! Wich of those strains gives ya a creative high then, the himalaya ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

yep, the himalaya!


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yep, the himalaya!



nice.. i got the grow dvd from them.. high quality i am gona check them out in high quality.. on pootube they look like a pootube ^^ all of em do 

its a shame when quality decreases they buyers opinion on the plant  

anyway i am off to hit the dvd


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

DAY 81 - DAY 47 Flowering 

Ph. 5.7

Temps. 23.5























































WOW  lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

is that a red bull commercial or wot??


----------



## mammal (Sep 25, 2008)

" if you thought red bull gave you wings wait till you try this shit! "


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

lmao!


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> is that a red bull commercial or wot??



 As i said I do drink allot of RedBull ^^ I need them to sponsor me 




mammal said:


> " if you thought red bull gave you wings wait till you try this shit! "





cheetah2007 said:


> lmao!



I'll quote cheetah  LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^
Nirvana Shop are your sponor here...




VVVVVVVVVVVVV.


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a friend who wanted to "Feed" my last batch with Redbull.....


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> I have a friend who wanted to "Feed" my last batch with Redbull.....



^^ rofl..........


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> I have a friend who wanted to "Feed" my last batch with Redbull.....


not so friend eh ???


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

DAY 82 - DAY 48 Flowering 

PH. 5.7

temps. 23.5


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

morning mate! almost there


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> morning mate! almost there


morning cheetah, yup nearly there...... tomorrow i will be starting flushing


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 26, 2008)

nice shit man! i ordered the seeds last night! i ordered Skunk passion too


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 26, 2008)

So pretty


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice shit man! i ordered the seeds last night! i ordered Skunk passion too


Tight !!!!!!



Gorlax said:


> So pretty


hehe................ she's picture shy..... my cam sucks


----------



## smokeh (Sep 26, 2008)

hmm, it doesnt seem as big as the last set of photo's. anyway, sure it will be nice smoke, awwwwwww yeah!


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

smokeh said:


> hmm, it doesnt seem as big as the last set of photo's. anyway, sure it will be nice smoke, awwwwwww yeah!


............... Well obviously that aint correct  

peace


----------



## daydrops (Sep 26, 2008)

great plant. keep it up.


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 26, 2008)

thoes buds look delicious... ummmm 

2 weeks so to harvest??


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah 2 more weeks and i've got weed for free


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 26, 2008)

DWR said:


> yeah 2 more weeks and i've got weed for free


 
Cool me too


----------



## DWR (Sep 26, 2008)

hehe......... yay.........


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

Camera is totally broken now.


Sorry guys  Havnt got a phone with a cam  I know what a noob ^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 27, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Cool me too


damn im one week behind ya


----------



## spida (Sep 27, 2008)

Bummer. You goin get it fixed in time for harvest?!


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

spida said:


> Bummer. You goin get it fixed in time for harvest?!


......... yup i will have pics by tomorrow ....  hehehe...... dont worry.. just a little blackout


----------



## spida (Sep 27, 2008)

Yay! Haha. Cool. Do you have a day your planning on harvesting, or you just kinda know within a certain week.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 27, 2008)

evening DWR! hows u mate?


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

spida said:


> Yay! Haha. Cool. Do you have a day your planning on harvesting, or you just kinda know within a certain week.


Well to me it seems as if my plants are realy maturing faster than in the ghsc video.... so i am guessing at 9 weeks she will be finish for sure.... My trichomes are looking milky... Caramelisch.... very light tint to it ..

anyway.. I have been flushing since yesterday.. * ups * got to feed her now aswell with some water 

hehe


----------



## spida (Sep 27, 2008)

What week are you on?


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

Today is week 7 ...... 49 days flowering....


----------



## spida (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice, hope to see it soon. How many grams is in a pound, btw? I just dont wanna do math. 28x16=?


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

spida said:


> Nice, hope to see it soon. How many grams is in a pound, btw? I just dont wanna do math. 28x16=?



a pound is this much 453.59237


----------



## spida (Sep 27, 2008)

Really? Because I just found a calculator and it says 448?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 27, 2008)

its 0.454 Conversions, Equivalent Measures, Metric Conversion Table lmao!


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

its what i said.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 27, 2008)

yes, i know  >>>


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yes, i know  >>>


yours was correct just rounded up... wich is even better.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 27, 2008)

your was the exact


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 27, 2008)

man im so high lol


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> your was the exact



 i know i copy'd n pasted it


----------



## smokeh (Sep 27, 2008)

yo DWR. post some pics. u into 3nd or 3rd day flushing now?


----------



## DWR (Sep 27, 2008)

smokeh said:


> yo DWR. post some pics. u into 3nd or 3rd day flushing now?



havnt got a cam ....... 2nd day flushing now. harvested one ams..... lol !

and its smelling great.... looks like glitter ^^


----------



## DWR (Sep 28, 2008)

day 84 - day 50 Flowering - 3rd day Flushing.....

ph. 5.6

temps. 23.5














































give that girl some stick man


----------



## mammal (Sep 28, 2008)

lol very nice work!


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 28, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 28, 2008)

you have clean fingernails...


----------



## spida (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn that looks amazing DWR! Look at that fuckin' stem. That's so thick and beautiful. Amazing how much weed you can get off of one plant. I wonder what it would have been like if you did a scrog.


----------



## DWR (Sep 29, 2008)

mammal said:


> lol very nice work!



 thnx




caddyluck said:


> looks great!



thnx man




ganjagoddess said:


> you have clean fingernails...



thnx 




spida said:


> Damn that looks amazing DWR! Look at that fuckin' stem. That's so thick and beautiful. Amazing how much weed you can get off of one plant. I wonder what it would have been like if you did a scrog.


thnx  


DAY 85 - Day 51 Flowering - 4 Days flushing now... 10 days to go.

ph. 5.6

temps. 22.1


----------



## sublimed (Sep 29, 2008)

phattttttttttt


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 29, 2008)

looking good sounny jim


----------



## spida (Sep 29, 2008)

ohmygoodness. I love it dwr.  I wonder if its possible, if you did a scrog and grew it that big, if you could get a halfpound or pound off a plant?


----------



## 346ss (Sep 29, 2008)

looks awesome. What are you measuring your pH with if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## smokeh (Sep 29, 2008)

wow 10 days left. thats come around fast. i thought i was harvesting the same time as u. i got another week of nutes yet then 2 weeks flush. well, this is my last week of nutes for 1 of the plants. its a 6 week strain and that will work out 6 weeks, i might let it go for 7 yet.

lookin good thou


----------



## eversmokedDumpster (Sep 29, 2008)

fucking right, great looking man really liked the pics with the didgerydoo! not too many people have them,or even know what they are.


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

sublimed said:


> phattttttttttt








caliboy80 said:


> looking good sounny jim






spida said:


> ohmygoodness. I love it dwr.  I wonder if its possible, if you did a scrog and grew it that big, if you could get a halfpound or pound off a plant?


yeah i think u could easily pull maybe 400gramms if ya did a scrog.... 



346ss said:


> looks awesome. What are you measuring your pH with if you dont mind me asking...


with a ph pen......








smokeh said:


> wow 10 days left. thats come around fast. i thought i was harvesting the same time as u. i got another week of nutes yet then 2 weeks flush. well, this is my last week of nutes for 1 of the plants. its a 6 week strain and that will work out 6 weeks, i might let it go for 7 yet.
> 
> lookin good thou


yeah i was gona say to you, nah m8 u got a little longer  but cheers.... 

thnx man




eversmokedDumpster said:


> fucking right, great looking man really liked the pics with the didgerydoo! not too many people have them,or even know what they are.



hehehe yeah there pretty cool...........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

dwr nice grow you got going on here im amazed just by looking on...one question so you have a 400 watt conected to an exhaust fan blowing the air out of the cooltube and growroom..what size fan are you using and do you think a suncourt duct booster would serve for this purpose???


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> dwr nice grow you got going on here im amazed just by looking on...one question so you have a 400 watt conected to an exhaust fan blowing the air out of the cooltube and growroom..what size fan are you using and do you think a suncourt duct booster would serve for this purpose???


yeah the air get pulled from outside, then it goes in to mygrowbox in to the cooltube, blowing the air agains the wall of the growbox, inflating the box and making the air blow out of 1 hole and the bottom.

this way i dont need to have something pushing the air out  it does it itself..

for the suncourt duct booster, i dont know ...... 







doesnt look to special... but its cheap ?

I just have a cfm exhaust fan.... with like 380 vfm boosted air

dunno....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

alright..i plan on investing in a cooltube next week and i want to be able to set it up..so my other question is can i connect ducting to the cooltube then to the exhaust fan blowing the air out as if its pulling the air from the cooltube outside the closet..


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah what u do is.... put the ducting on first.... then slide it in from the top........ its gona be hard if ya allready have the cooltube ducted before anything else


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

this is how it works...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

okay you got it setup nice..so do i need both sides of the fan with duct??also about inline fans how do they work? just have it on top of my closet pointing up with duct by a window to blow the hot air out or have it pointing down pulling air out??also if i had a big enough fan can i use it to exhaust my closet and cooltube or i need two seperate fans to do that?


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> okay you got it setup nice..so do i need both sides of the fan with duct??also about inline fans how do they work? just have it on top of my closet pointing up with duct by a window to blow the hot air out or have it pointing down pulling air out??also if i had a big enough fan can i use it to exhaust my closet and cooltube or i need two seperate fans to do that?



no man, please just read what i said ...

The air blows up the tent..... leaving a burst of air... wich can escape through the bottom part... a 125mm hole in my case...... i then put duct there to make it go out of the window...


I only use 1 .....


peace


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

DAY 86 - DAY 52 Flowering 

ph 5.7

temps 23.4


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

alright dwr thanks..i think i got it now..your ladys are looking nice i want to see how much you yeild off of this..do you use only one light thru your whole process or you have a veg chamber???+++rep for you dwr...when i start my thread ill let you know..do you think a 400 watt with the cooltube in a 2x3x5 closet is overkill or will it be great???


----------



## smokeh (Sep 30, 2008)

i want some.

i cant be bothered to go back and find it but did u prune this one? how many times? was it during the veg or flower stage?


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> alright dwr thanks..i think i got it now..your ladys are looking nice i want to see how much you yeild off of this..do you use only one light thru your whole process or you have a veg chamber???+++rep for you dwr...when i start my thread ill let you know..do you think a 400 watt with the cooltube in a 2x3x5 closet is overkill or will it be great???



no that isn't an overkill... i have a 2x2x5 closet with a cooltube ......




smokeh said:


> i want some.
> 
> i cant be bothered to go back and find it but did u prune this one? how many times? was it during the veg or flower stage?



... prune ? 

in flowering about 10 days ago if u mean the bending technique.... ? 
And I did the bending technique again today... opposite direction


----------



## smokeh (Sep 30, 2008)

no, errr. topping. making it bushier


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

ahh no i didnt do anything


----------



## smokeh (Sep 30, 2008)

thats quite bush for no topping!


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

smokeh said:


> thats quite bush for no topping!


 do u see 2 collas  

???? 

peace


----------



## smokeh (Sep 30, 2008)

good point  no i dont


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

smokeh said:


> good point  no i dont


lmfao ^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 30, 2008)

whasup maaan?? puff puff pass>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

nm playing poker...

and you ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

whats your next grow gonna be??..from seeds??


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

no 

this here

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/108902-50-plants-only-5-plants.html


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 30, 2008)

I harvested my outdoor plants.....................there is pics


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

okay you are doing it big...im gonna look into that one as well..


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 30, 2008)

you found my old journal. the outdoors are here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a-70.html look for the purple buds!


----------



## DWR (Sep 30, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> you found my old journal. the outdoors are here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a-70.html look for the purple buds!


ROFL MATSO  


hihii its in ja journal !

* edit stoned must i be *

lol man.... sorry its in ya signature ^^ 

damn so stoned


----------



## DWR (Oct 1, 2008)

DAY 87 - DAY 53 Flowering - 5 Days Flushing........


Ph. 5.8

temps. 22.3


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 1, 2008)

lookin well,, clean the floor....


----------



## DWR (Oct 1, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> lookin well,, clean the floor....



nahh...........


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 1, 2008)

DWR said:


> nahh...........


i like it that way too  All junglist - Lets get dirty !!! lmao!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 1, 2008)

looking real good dwr.. are you cutting down in 7 or 17 days??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 1, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking real good dwr.. are you cutting down in 7 or 17 days??


more like 9 i must say lmao!


----------



## DWR (Oct 1, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i like it that way too  All junglist - Lets get dirty !!! lmao!


lol  Its only a cover floor....  Easy to take out and wash ^^

but as u said, its better that way ^^ 



wyteberrywidow said:


> looking real good dwr.. are you cutting down in 7 or 17 days??



9 days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry i just thought yu were doing it at 60 days or 70 days


----------



## DWR (Oct 1, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sorry i just thought yu were doing it at 60 days or 70 days


 haha its ok ^^


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 1, 2008)

you must be getiing excited about harvest, I am. After trimming all my outdoor plants I know have the harvest bug.I need to chop soon!! My Indica phenos are looking finished I might chop them and let my sativas go a few more days


----------



## DWR (Oct 2, 2008)

DAY 88 - All is looking just excellent !

Ph. 5.8

Temps. 23.6


----------



## DWR (Oct 2, 2008)

bump ? no one likes  ?


----------



## smokeh (Oct 2, 2008)

i like 

not too long now eh..


----------



## DWR (Oct 2, 2008)

thnx man

no not to long  

another 8 days...


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 2, 2008)

just got me new mother goin...shiva skunk from sensi seeds. shit looks bomb mayne, i pulled all my shit cuz me scope said so...its all bomb. its goin so fast i aint even barely had a chance to smoke a decent amount. the hash from that black widow is king tho, ur right...
is that nug in ur avatar offa ur plant?


----------



## DWR (Oct 2, 2008)

no not my plant some hardcore weed that blows you away after 2 - 3 hits...


----------



## mammal (Oct 2, 2008)

according to a grow vid i watched you can increase the photoperiod to 14/10 during the last week and it'll increase your yield. dont take my word for it tho!

that girl looks damn near ready to chop  +rep


----------



## spida (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm. Mammal, that would interesting to read up on, because you dont wanna make your crop hermie the last week. That'd SUCK bawls.


----------



## mammal (Oct 3, 2008)

i dont think it woud be possible to turn a plant hermie in the last week to be honest. more than anything else it wouldnt have the time.

heres the link to the vid i heard it on: Dailymotion - How-to-grow marijuana-part4, a video from domchimic. Marijuana, pot, cannabis, weed, grow


----------



## spida (Oct 3, 2008)

cool thanks man.


----------



## dum (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job, that'll keep you happy for so long, looks like some great weed too. I'm thinking of upgrading from bagseed to alaskan ice or big bang so let us know how it gos.


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah Big Bang is a good plant to grow..........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

big bang is in my next order along with k-train..I want to now how that big bang taste..It looks crazy...


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> big bang is in my next order along with k-train..I want to now how that big bang taste..It looks crazy...



It realy has an apple taste...... 

 Very nice, i cant believe that weed can smell in such a way...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks it sounds like a winner..I was thinking of using coco coir as my growing medium with monkey juice for nutes..is that good??or would i be better off with foxfarms ocean forest soil with the 3 pack of nutes they have???


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

I am using 30% Coco, 70% soil


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

what do you think about 50% coco and 50% ffof??i saw a 40 liter bag of sunleaves coco coir for 12.95 and i figure i can mix that with some soil to strecth it out and fill up more grow bags..If i can use coco by itself with good results ill just use that..


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

go for it man........ google it for some more advice on how it reacts to marijuana  

hehe..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks..when i start my journal ill lean towards you for some advice and pointers..you helped me out alot so far..


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey i got the whole package in this plant ! I got Purps aswell 

DAY 89 - Day 55 Flowering - Day 6 Flush ! 

ph. 5.7

temps. 23.5


























Hehehe can u see that purple


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

that looks like some danky wanky...lol..cyrstals all over mama..


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

thnx man... lol ^^


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

i was trying to take pictures with my 6.2 mp camera but i cant get closeups on the white hairs.. so i guess ill just start a journal with regular pics not close up pics..do you think that will be good enough..how do you post the pics???


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/44780-how-post-pics-thread.html


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

hey jo i put my lights on 13 / 11 ...



please tell me this is good  ?!?


----------



## spida (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks sooo good. You have a scale to tell the final amount wet and dry right?


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

yes I do.......... Can u tell me that my lights are good... its been 13 hours on now, just turnd off...


i am not gona have hermies ?


----------



## spida (Oct 3, 2008)

As he said, I don't know if it has time to even form into a hermie. I wouldn't have risked it though.  Haha


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2008)

Well......... I just hope i dont get hermies !


----------



## spida (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope not. Because thats a beautiful plant. But I say since you already switched, it would be even more stress to change light cycle. Plus if it started going hermie, you could just chop it, because you already have your buds!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 3, 2008)

naw, ur good...


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

Well nothing has changed 

All seems to be good


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

DAY 90 - 7 Days Flushing - Day 56 Flowering - 8 Weeks !!!

Another 1 more week maybe 1 and a half depends........ then i am harvesting


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

damn i wish i was there with you man that looks like they could fill my hand up..


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah i'd let you stare at em


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

Ill be happy with just that..you plan on sticking with the bang for a while or you got some more strains cooking???


----------



## sublimed (Oct 4, 2008)

sTICKY MUTHAFUCKIN NCOLAS


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope this 13 hours does good to me


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

DWR said:


> go and say somin in my journal
> 
> ^^


"somin"


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

beautiful buds man...i dun have doubts in u !


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> "somin"



 



cheetah2007 said:


> beautiful buds man...i dun have doubts in u !




 hheheheeeeeee cheers


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

did u read that my ww clone is preaty fucked up lol.....i even think shes dead  she couldn't make it without leafs lmao!


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> did u read that my ww clone is preaty fucked up lol.....i even think shes dead  she couldn't make it without leafs lmao!


lmfao ..... damn why she dont she have leafs  ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

lol... "why she dont she"..... L M A O! ! ! coz i dun kno man...the other indoor plants have the same feeding schedule.....


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol... "why she dont she"..... L M A O! ! ! coz i dun kno man...the other indoor plants have the same feeding schedule.....



ahahaaaaaaaaaa omg i am laughing my ass off  so stoned 

sry...... cuz u dont know ^'^ hehehe


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 4, 2008)

no problems lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

2 weeks and 3 days left... that exact  ?

hahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DWR (Oct 5, 2008)

DAY 91 

Ph is 5.9 today...... 

Temps are at 22.3 - its like 7 degrees outside... bloody cold !

^^


----------



## mammal (Oct 5, 2008)

fucking........lush.


----------



## DWR (Oct 5, 2008)

Thnx mammal


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> DAY 91
> 
> Ph is 5.9 today......
> 
> ...



Looking marvelous, fantastic. Good job DWR. When can I expect my package?


----------



## DWR (Oct 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Looking marvelous, fantastic. Good job DWR. When can I expect my package?


 In about 3 weeks I can expect to ship ^^


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 5, 2008)

what...hella thick. thats dope mayne... bouta snatch a six hunned wid a cool tube and that DR120 secret jardin in a couple days, hella excited bruh.


----------



## spida (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking good! How far from harvest?


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 5, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


DWR said:


> DAY 91 Ph is 5.9 today ...... Temps are at 22.3 - its like 7 degrees outside... bloody cold !
> ^^


 ... been taggin along, looks real nice DWR. Went down to freezing a couple nights ago here in Calgary. 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice looking grow DWR i been following your thread for a lil while now, should be a good smoke for you soon, keep up the good work A++++


----------



## UnderPhire (Oct 5, 2008)

great looking plants bro, let them go as long as u can, some fire bud for sure


----------



## cannabitch (Oct 5, 2008)

omg your plant is a BEAUTY!! looks freakin' delicious!!! i'd rep you but i have to spread more rep first. i will get ya get ya!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 5, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> what...hella thick. thats dope mayne... bouta snatch a six hunned wid a cool tube and that DR120 secret jardin in a couple days, hella excited bruh.



nice one dude, i dont know if i should take the 240x120x200 

hehe, still got 800 bucks to spend at the shop 



spida said:


> Looking good! How far from harvest?


maybe 10 days



yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


cheers man 

Got to watch out for those temps, i am having cold weather here aswell max 3 degrees at evening



ldnsharkkid said:


> Nice looking grow DWR i been following your thread for a lil while now, should be a good smoke for you soon, keep up the good work A++++


thnx man  I hope she's a good one 




UnderPhire said:


> great looking plants bro, let them go as long as u can, some fire bud for sure


 Thnx man ......



cannabitch said:


> omg your plant is a BEAUTY!! looks freakin' delicious!!! i'd rep you but i have to spread more rep first. i will get ya get ya!!!



 Thnx canna for the kind words


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin siiiick, I'm jealous. keep on keepin on


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

Thnx Ultimate.......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

DWR said:


> 2 weeks and 3 days left... that exact  ?
> 
> hahaaaaaaaaaa


nah its not  now its 3 weeks 2 days for the ww and for the s* is almost the same lol


----------



## dum (Oct 6, 2008)

AWSOME!!! I can't wait to see how much you get.


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nah its not  now its 3 weeks 2 days for the ww and for the s* is almost the same lol





dum said:


> AWSOME!!! I can't wait to see how much you get.



 Hey guys..... Cheetah, jo...... all cool man, better to have decent smoke than some half ass shit .... 

Dum - thnx man 

Gona update now.


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 6, 2008)

BANG! and the buds are here!!! 

she looks fuckin sweet mate.... 

id say maybe 3.5 - 4 oz maybe........ that would b great i het just over 1 oz per plant...... kiss-ass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

lmao!!! it gives very soft up high now.... like half ass shit lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

Day 92 - day 58 - This is what happens when your stoned, u just presume u know evrything about things, then u dont go looking further on the functions ^^

my cam actually is the pretty good !!!!!!!! check out these pics !



PH. 5.8

TEMPS. 23.6



Start of with a nice snap of the plant ^^


----------



## smokeh (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice. I see some leaves are dying off. Good sign.


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

DWR said:


> Day 92 - day 58 - This is what happens when your stoned, u just presume u know evrything about things, then u dont go looking further on the functions ^^
> 
> my cam actually is the pretty good !!!!!!!! check out these pics !
> 
> ...



bump for the 10 pagers...... 


yup smokeh, some leafs are just dieing and starting to dry up....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

DWR said:


> bump for the 10 pagers......
> 
> 
> yup smokeh, some leafs are just dieing and starting to dry up....


same here....


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone try'd this... did u order this aswell cheetah ?

Dutch Passion Cannabis Seeds


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

nah man, i ordered Skunk Passion.


----------



## spida (Oct 6, 2008)

bonz has a grow of that I think


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

of what? Skunk Passion? id like to see dat


----------



## spida (Oct 7, 2008)

Noo. Dutch passion or w/e. Haha hey I got a nooby question. Do the leaves yellowing near end of flower kind of indicate fall or just a coincidence? Damn iPod touch auto spell haha.


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

spida said:


> Noo. Dutch passion or w/e. Haha hey I got a nooby question. Do the leaves yellowing near end of flower kind of indicate fall or just a coincidence? Damn iPod touch auto spell haha.



Represents Fall..... Automn

and end of flowering, boosting the energy out of the leafs


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

spida said:


> Noo. Dutch passion or w/e.


Dutch Passion is the breeder...


----------



## Buhd (Oct 7, 2008)

hey why does mine grow so slow? it been 11 days and its not even as big as yours or close to it..


----------



## Buhd (Oct 7, 2008)

does it mean my plant is stunted or different buhd take different time?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

L M A O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

Google


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

hahahah, exactly lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

........ Can't be botherd..


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

DAY 93 - I think she's ready now, now its just fine tuning... I could basicly harvest her today....  I have been Flushing for 12 days now........ 

Muahahahaaaaa - Ph. 5.7

Temps. 23.5


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

everyting is looking great.crystal production looks amazing.what method are you gonna be using for dry n curing?


----------



## dum (Oct 7, 2008)

Harvest the beautiful girl.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

niiiice! man, what are the dimensions of ur tent? i will build a tent these days lol.... i wanna grow my plant in ur style...i like ur style lol  im thinkin that the dimensions of mine will be 110cm x 70cm x 180-190cm high im goin pro bruddaaaa lmao!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> DAY 93 - I think she's ready now, now its just fine tuning... I could basicly harvest her today....  I have been Flushing for 12 days now........
> 
> Muahahahaaaaa - Ph. 5.7
> 
> Temps. 23.5


i'll bump dat fo u  kiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking great..what method are you using for dry n curing?



Cut each branch off, hang em upside down.... Cure a little before i hang, but as u see there aint much leafs... this is gona be so easy !!!!!!!!






dum said:


> Harvest the beautiful girl.



Nah man, not yet but thnx   I think she can gain a little more weight  And i have been doing the 13/11 for 4 days now..... mmm, i am seeing them a little bigger..... but not much diffrence in the 13/11


----------



## noturbo (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice grow dude, this caught my eye as i grew a big bang a while ago! It was my 1st proper grow and i'm really glad i went with big bang. I kept the plant small but the main bud was about the size of a 2ltr drinks bottle lol

il add some pics if i can

Oh and i got 3oz dry off mine and it was about 2ft tall maybe slightly taller


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

DWR said:


>



U forgot to quote this one aswell lol... sry 30 page people ! LOL !

We are all 10'ners 




cheetah2007 said:


> niiiice! man, what are the dimensions of ur tent? i will build a tent these days lol.... i wanna grow my plant in ur style...i like ur style lol  im thinkin that the dimensions of mine will be 110cm x 70cm x 180-190cm high im goin pro bruddaaaa lmao!



LMFAO AIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!  I Would go bigger, mine is gona be 240cm x 120 x 200 

Rofl...... I think that i wont be upgrading after that.....


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

noturbo said:


> Nice grow dude, this caught my eye as i grew a big bang a while ago! It was my 1st proper grow and i'm really glad i went with big bang. I kept the plant small but the main bud was about the size of a 2ltr drinks bottle lol
> 
> il add some pics if i can
> 
> Oh and i got 3oz dry off mine and it was about 2ft tall maybe slightly taller



 Very nice man, mine are 4 foot tall....... But as u can see mine are stretch'd out.... so i think i might end up with 3oz aswell.... maybe 5 ^^ 

We will see, i have another 40 plants coming anyway


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

hmmm... cant go biger then that....


----------



## noturbo (Oct 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> Very nice man, mine are 4 foot tall....... But as u can see mine are stretch'd out.... so i think i might end up with 3oz aswell.... maybe 5 ^^
> 
> We will see, i have another 40 plants coming anyway


Nice! Hopefully you'll get alot more than me, i chopped mine too early i think too

Im growing some critical mass right now but iv fucked it right up  might just start again lol

Il be back to see you're yealds


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

cheers, hope you can turn the tables in your favor


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmm... cant go biger then that....



 then go 1.5x1.5x2 meters... ?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 7, 2008)

holy shit D, FAT nugs... how much longer u finna give her? just setup my DR120, thing is friggin huge!!! felt like i was in an elavator when i was pitchin' tha damned thing. once i get my six hunned its on like donkey kong, just threw a metal halide in me 400 and am growing a shiva skunk mother, watchu bouta kick into the dark room next?


----------



## spida (Oct 7, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> holy shit D, FAT nugs... how much longer u finna give her? just setup my DR120, thing is friggin huge!!! felt like i was in an elavator when i was pitchin' tha damned thing. once i get my six hunned its on like donkey kong, just threw a metal halide in me 400 and am growing a shiva skunk mother, watchu bouta kick into the dark room next?


I'm sorry, but can you speak english please?


----------



## duncan idaho (Oct 7, 2008)

lol,spida  i could almost understand what he was saying until the baby talk or whatever that shit was got thrown in .maybe some form of pig latin ????anyways you dont have to speak in code on here buddy cuz.PLZ UPDATE DWR !!!!! thread is great BTW. peace.


----------



## spida (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW! And I get negative rep from him for that. I honestly can't believe how stupid some people are, when you type hundred, "hunned" think about it and go back to elementary school. you give cali a bad name man. Negative rep comin' right back at ya.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> Holy shit DWR, FAT buds... How much longer u going to give her? Just setup my DR120, thing is fuckin huge!!!
> 
> It Felt like I was in an elevator when I was pitching' the damned thing. Once i get my $600 its on like donkey kong*(aka it's going down)*, and I just threw a Metal Halide in me 400w.
> 
> I am growing a Shiva skunk mother, watch you about to kick into the dark room next?


It wasn't hard to read in the first place though, but here it is.


----------



## spida (Oct 7, 2008)

Mane, that's just being a wise ass. I can understand what hes saying, its just come on. Do people really feel the need to type like that?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

*That Big Bang is looking fuckin great too*


----------



## duncan idaho (Oct 7, 2008)

BTW i was being sarcastic i could read it fine it just sounded silly to me.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 7, 2008)

anyway D... whats good?


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

nm mam. just woke up


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 7, 2008)

spida said:


> Mane, that's just being a wise ass. I can understand what hes saying, its just come on. Do people really feel the need to type like that?


do you really feel the need to make a fucking spectacle out of the way i typed...? i never said a single thing about you, nor did i adress you. stop worrying about what the fuck im doin like your my bitch or something. plain enough english for you square?


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

lol u guys


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> holy shit D, FAT nugs... how much longer u finna give her? just setup my DR120, thing is friggin huge!!! felt like i was in an elavator when i was pitchin' tha damned thing. once i get my six hunned its on like donkey kong, just threw a metal halide in me 400 and am growing a shiva skunk mother, watchu bouta kick into the dark room next?



cant wait to see that in action man



duncan idaho said:


> lol,spida  i could almost understand what he was saying until the baby talk or whatever that shit was got thrown in .maybe some form of pig latin ????anyways you dont have to speak in code on here buddy cuz.PLZ UPDATE DWR !!!!! thread is great BTW. peace.


I did upadte man  just 2 pages back 




mane2008 said:


> *That Big Bang is looking fuckin great too*



 thnx man


----------



## Muni (Oct 7, 2008)

Very impressive. Props.


----------



## spida (Oct 7, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> do you really feel the need to make a fucking spectacle out of the way i typed...? i never said a single thing about you, nor did i adress you. stop worrying about what the fuck im doin like your my bitch or something. plain enough english for you square?


There we go. So you did make it past first grade congrats! We're stoners man, don't argue u lil bitch. Sorry DWR for having this in your thread.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 8, 2008)

how long till u cut her down now? u only have 1 plant dont u?.....

u drying and curing for a week each?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

he'll cut tomorrow. he have other grow


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> he'll cut tomorrow. he have other grow


yup i am actually got some bills to pay, and dont have the money to buy weed.. she's going down tomorrow !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

damn bills are killin me 2 man  we have the shittiest payment system for electricity  u pay two big bills, equaled from ur bills from the previous years and then a third bill that is not big coz the guy who come to check ur el. meter come on every third month.....do u understand shit???? lmao! i pay 2x 200$ for sept and oct and if i didnt use that much the third is very small, like 20 $ ....see?


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

I got to pay 3'200 by the end of this week !

ROFL ! LMFAO ! OMG !


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

She is so going down tomorrow ! FUCK !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

3200 bucks


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> 3200 bucks



 yeah.......  

what u gona do, cry about or pay it like a man ! I am a man 

 no problem .......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

neva even heard fo dat kind of big bill lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

if the mofukaz say that i have 3200 $ bill, i'll take a AK-47 and i'll blow dem brains and shits out lol


----------



## smokeh (Oct 8, 2008)

i have AK47... its gonna blow my brains out. hehe.

well dwr, i guess 2morro u will be posting harvest pics. cant wait.

my guess is u will get 3 and half oz dry.


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

cool.....


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

Last day - Day 60 Flowering .....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

dude, i wanna shake ur hand like a man!! it was amazing grow !!!!! thanks for sharing  >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> dude, i wanna shake ur hand like a man!! it was amazing grow !!!!! thanks for sharing  >>>>>>>>>>>>



awww.. that went to my hart !

no shit, real shit ! !!! ;D   thnx man   needed that ^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

hahahah i meant it that way lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

DWR said:


> Last day - Day 60 Flowering .....



bump stupid 10 pages !





cheetah2007 said:


> hahahah i meant it that way lol



 Aight thats even better


----------



## mammal (Oct 8, 2008)

i want harvest pics!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

lol, tomorrow will be harvest day ! 

for sure !


i am gona turn off lights now allready what u think ?


----------



## mammal (Oct 8, 2008)

go for it, a couple of hours of light aint gonna do anything now.


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

nah man tomorrow


----------



## smokeh (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah u could harvest now. it doesnt matter about the lights now. u can give em darkness till 2morro and still be fine.


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

smokeh said:


> yeah u could harvest now. it doesnt matter about the lights now. u can give em darkness till 2morro and still be fine.


i dun want to harvest yet.....  dunno i feel weird.... i wont have anything but some stupid clones


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

DWR said:


> lol, tomorrow will be harvest day !
> 
> for sure !
> 
> ...


i dun kno fo sure if there is difference with 24 hours dark before chop or not.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

how tall is da plant btw???


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

4 foot cheetah maybe a little more


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

nice shit man, nice shit...i wanna gro my skunk just as big as that lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

oh u mofuka...u got ur second red block


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

I reported u cheetah i cant tolerate you bad language anymore !































































JOKING MOFUKA


----------



## sublimed (Oct 8, 2008)

hahahaaaha funnyshit


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

lmfao, cheetah didnt find it funny


----------



## spida (Oct 8, 2008)

smokeh said:


> i have AK47... its gonna blow my brains out. hehe.
> 
> well dwr, i guess 2morro u will be posting harvest pics. cant wait.
> 
> my guess is u will get 3 and half oz dry.



WHAT?! ONLY 3 1/2?! I say like HP DWR. No way is it going to only be 3 ounces. Can't wait to see harvest pics


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

4-5onions on the plant


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

Aight


thnx guys


----------



## spida (Oct 8, 2008)

DWR, lets have a contest. We all guess what yield we think it will be. Whoever is closest, gets to get an eighth from your plant  Haha.


----------



## duncan idaho (Oct 8, 2008)

i say around an oz of yummy buds.good job buddy!


----------



## spida (Oct 8, 2008)

duncan idaho said:


> i say around an oz of yummy buds.good job buddy!


This is rediculuous. That cola is practically an oz right there! Hahah.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 8, 2008)

you gonna have like five and sum change...


----------



## dum (Oct 8, 2008)

half pound.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 8, 2008)

duncan idaho said:


> i say around an oz of yummy buds.good job buddy!


Well i got over 3 times that amount off one big bang plant and that was half the height of this one so he will defo get alot more than 1 lol


----------



## spida (Oct 8, 2008)

haha. i'd set it between halfp and 3/4p


----------



## duncan idaho (Oct 8, 2008)

haha i looked at the pics again and yeah i was off  but by the comparison to the redbull can i say maybe 3 oz dry. sorry but i cant see half pound or 3 quarters of pound from that plant at least not from the pics. either way looks like a nice harvest


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 8, 2008)

wow dwr is the man....


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

good morning all, it 7 am.....


and maybe harvest day


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

well alright! I'll say 5 1/2 oz


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

dont know how much she's gona be  


but good luck guys with the guesses


----------



## spida (Oct 8, 2008)

harvest in 12 hours. cus thats when I should be waking up. roughly 10:30am my time. Haha. Wet weight, I say 10oz. Hahaha. Dry, 8. Main cola, I say 1 zip.


----------



## DWR (Oct 8, 2008)

ok 


i am on the golf course soon anway


----------



## spida (Oct 8, 2008)

Square. Hahah. Joking. I've never played golf. Is it less boring when your high?


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

spida said:


> Square. Hahah. Joking. I've never played golf. Is it less boring when your high?



It's not boring when you'r sober  


hehe


----------



## spida (Oct 9, 2008)

Ehh. Personal opinions. Hahaha. Mini-golf is fun sober, idk bout real golf. I have good memories watching it with my grandpa before he passed away though.


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

spida said:


> Ehh. Personal opinions. Hahaha. Mini-golf is fun sober, idk bout real golf. I have good memories watching it with my grandpa before he passed away though.



 U ever even playd 18 hole, ever smack'd a ball over 300 yards... ever made an eagle on a par 5...


 all those things make u real happy and its just a great feeling ^^


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 9, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


mane2008 said:


> 4-5onions on the plant


nice plant

... about 4' high --> I would go with this amount too, about 4.5

thanks for the journal D 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

No problemo.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

spida said:


> Ehh. Personal opinions. Hahaha. Mini-golf is fun sober, idk bout real golf. I have good memories watching it with my grandpa before he passed away though.


mini golf is funny as shit. espesh in florida.


cmon dwr. that plant is due to come down. lets get em on the scales


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

hey jo ....... i am not sure if i should chop ^^


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

how come?

what color are the trics?


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

The do look good, but i am just not sure if they will get bigger... ?


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

how long was the flowering time? and how long have u left her? 400w right?


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

says 8 weeks com. ready and 9 weeks for full cannibinoid develepmont... i am on day 61 today......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 9, 2008)

i dun see dead plants here


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmm well since uve already started flushing...

61 days makes it 8.7 weeks. you should leave it till monday ish. unless u wanna go for couch lock orange trics, leave it for another week or 2.

is it a sativa dominant?


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

indica.. skunk....


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

ah, i would leave it to get orange trics. couch lock will go nicely with an indica...


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

Nah i am gona cut her down today


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

ha, knew u would. no1 can resist


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

I am preparing now..... just rolling up one and adding a video for you guys :





Lights out !


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

dude the leafs are just comin off like nothing, hardly have to touch em 

And the SMELL ! OH MY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY !!!!! REALY FUCKING HELL IS THIS A WEED PLANT OR A GRANNY SMITH APPLE


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

hehe. easy trim job then.

put it all in a pile and post a pic when ur done


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

it's not that much 

But i am gona grow 30 of em now 

hehehe....... The total weight weight of the buds is 430 Gramms. 


I'll post pics later on got to go and get some stuff to eat for later on


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

15 oz wet, that will be about 5 oz dry


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

*MY JOURNAL HAS COME TO AND END ! *



-- 

Thank you for watching my grow & and having the patience watching me be an idiot 



Thank you evryone for your kind words, helping me...... Just all people that i know on here rule 

keep that shit up guys ! U all made this grow so much more fun !! 


 lol ! 

 toke, toke 


--- 



*IT has been 95 days since i put my seed in the ground........ On day 34 Of this Grow i harvsted my Early California.. Had some smoke, so it has been 60 Days since i last harvested ! 

--*


*The plant itself isn't mold RESISTANCE ! I Swear by buddha, watch out for the humidty and allways clean ya box  should of listned to that someone who told me to clean up !!!

Anyway, i found about 1square centimeter of Brown, Very sticky hair... i am guessing thats mold.. ! *



*--
*


*Here are some pics of my harvest..... 


In 5 days I will update you guys with the dry information *






Video clip of me being stupid with the plant 







LOOK AT ME I AM ARJAN !!!!!   













Here are some pics 




















































*
------


Guess the weight and the closest will get something 


nothing special... but u will get something ^^ 




















PEACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## sublimed (Oct 9, 2008)

4.20 oz 

if it turns out to be that then you know you have good smoke.


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

I dunno man i am like a little child waiting for christmas, except santa clause is drying in my story ^^

hehe


----------



## spida (Oct 9, 2008)

Fuckin' great journal DWR. This will be one for the books. Haha. I say 7.6 ounces dry.


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ haha omg .... lol ! 

you not getting anything spida


----------



## spida (Oct 9, 2008)

Awh why not?! Fine, your going to get 2 fuckin pounds! YAY! Dankity dank dank. Haha. I was higher then the guy who said 5 oz dry. ><


----------



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

spida said:


> Awh why not?! Fine, your going to get 2 fuckin pounds! YAY! Dankity dank dank. Haha. I was higher then the guy who said 5 oz dry. ><



^^ no, i dont think i'll get 5oz.. thats why u wont get anything !


ROFL ! LMFAO


----------



## mammal (Oct 9, 2008)

my guess is 1.85 oz dry.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 9, 2008)

mammal said:


> my guess is 1.85 oz dry.


lol, you have a good dealer if that is how large your oz's are.


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 9, 2008)

hey DWR great grow bud..... thanks for sharing.... im guessing 2.5oz ( hope its more) did u test it out yet??


----------



## duncan idaho (Oct 9, 2008)

WOOHOO!!! gettin close to smoke time i guess. i hate having to wait for the yum yums to dry. of course its all worth it in the end though . good stuff buddy  ill check your other threads too.


----------



## newbie8866 (Oct 9, 2008)

hmm a prize eh. im going to have to guess 3.9 ounces. nice grow btw. and where did you get that nice grow box from?


----------



## newbie8866 (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry im changing me guess. on second thought im thinking 3.6 grams and thats my final answer.


----------



## dum (Oct 9, 2008)

do you mean 3.6 ounces. I guess it doesn't matter, your final answer was less than an eighth.


----------



## TigerHawk (Oct 9, 2008)

My guess is 4.30 oz.

Great job with this DWR! I've been keeping up with your journal for sometime now... highly impressed with your progress and outcome. I plan on giving GHS Big Bang a try sometime very soon. Cheers bro!


----------



## spida (Oct 9, 2008)

God everyone is low ballin' it it seems like.


----------



## spida (Oct 9, 2008)

DWR said:


> ^^ no, i dont think i'll get 5oz.. thats why u wont get anything !
> 
> 
> ROFL ! LMFAO


Hey DWR. If you could, measure them every 24 hours if this doesn't interupt anything and see how much weight they lose every 24 hours if you can. Would be neat to see. I still say 7.6 zips. So FUCK your 5 zips.  Hahahaha. I got faith in you  Send me buddddssssssss


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

DWR said:


> *MY JOURNAL HAS COME TO AND END ! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump  congratulations man! my guess is 4.33  how many weeks ur planing to cure that shi? dun think i can hold on more than a week lol  ok, well....bye bye lmao!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2008)

3.4 onionito's


----------



## smokeh (Oct 10, 2008)

is that a CFL near ur drying buds? - light degrades THC.

scrap my guess. im gonna say 2.5 - 3 oz dry


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

smokeh said:


> is that a CFL near ur drying buds? - light degrades THC.
> 
> scrap my guess. im gonna say 2.5 - 3 oz dry


looooooool, i cant take pics in the dark can I ???



 The buds are in the dark !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

hey DWR, have u quick dry some bud and test it?


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

nope...... i havnt yet... but it smells like skunk & apple ^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

smokeh said:


> 15 oz wet, that will be about 5 oz dry





sublimed said:


> 4.20 oz
> 
> if it turns out to be that then you know you have good smoke.





spida said:


> Fuckin' great journal DWR. This will be one for the books. Haha. I say 7.6 ounces dry.





mammal said:


> my guess is 1.85 oz dry.





caliboy80 said:


> hey DWR great grow bud..... thanks for sharing.... im guessing 2.5oz ( hope its more) did u test it out yet??





newbie8866 said:


> sorry im changing me guess. on second thought im thinking 3.6 grams and thats my final answer.





TigerHawk said:


> My guess is 4.30 oz.
> 
> Great job with this DWR! I've been keeping up with your journal for sometime now... highly impressed with your progress and outcome. I plan on giving GHS Big Bang a try sometime very soon. Cheers bro!





mastakoosh said:


> 3.4 onionito's





smokeh said:


> is that a CFL near ur drying buds? - light degrades THC.
> 
> scrap my guess. im gonna say 2.5 - 3 oz dry









All you have voted... people that havnt go ahead...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> bump  congratulations man! my guess is 4.33  how many weeks ur planing to cure that shi? dun think i can hold on more than a week lol  ok, well....bye bye lmao!


I voted too


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

sry man 


your vote count aswell, didnt see that one


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

no problems man!


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

5.2oz!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> 5.2oz!!!


Amen!


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> Amen!




 lol !


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

RICK JAMES BITCH!!!!!...LMAO


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> Amen!


 
My doobie's bigger!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

nope it isn't 

mine is.....


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahhh damn...ya well....my trucks bigger then your's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shhhhdonttell (Oct 10, 2008)

DWR great job man hats off to you!! i just read all 87 pages and all i can say is wow. AMAZING! and i'll guess 3.5 oz of some incredible smoke! 

happy tokin


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

thnx shhhhdonttell


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, good job, man. +reps


----------



## dum (Oct 10, 2008)

DAM, all the pages? I'm gonna guess just under 6 oz. 5.8 maybe.


----------



## BudMakeMeWiser (Oct 10, 2008)

nice grow man, congrats. im gonna guess about 5.6oz dry. +reps


----------



## sublimed (Oct 10, 2008)

how long jah plan on drying and curing for dwrrr?


----------



## spida (Oct 10, 2008)

shhhhdonttell said:


> DWR great job man hats off to you!! i just read all 87 pages and all i can say is wow. AMAZING! and i'll guess 3.5 oz of some incredible smoke!
> 
> happy tokin


That's one dedicated person. Shit I sat and read through it when it was like 40 pages and I hadda smoke half way through cus I was havin trouble focusing. I mean its intriuging, but still! Haha.


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Yeah, good job, man. +reps



cheers man



dum said:


> DAM, all the pages? I'm gonna guess just under 6 oz. 5.8 maybe.


.. ok ..



BudMakeMeWiser said:


> nice grow man, congrats. im gonna guess about 5.6oz dry. +reps



hehe.. ok



sublimed said:


> how long jah plan on drying and curing for dwrrr?



As soon as it has dry'd i will cure for about 3-5 days.. then smoke




spida said:


> That's one dedicated person. Shit I sat and read through it when it was like 40 pages and I hadda smoke half way through cus I was havin trouble focusing. I mean its intriuging, but still! Haha.





hehee


-



The weight today is 149gramms.... and it is still abit wet......... prob be about 70 gramms or maybe 60...... so 2 oz i am guessing myself...


----------



## spida (Oct 11, 2008)

BUMMER! it looks liike more then 2 oz. What nutes did you use again?


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2008)

nothing.. topmax and thats it..

nothing fancy


----------



## spida (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, alright thanks. Should check out my grow DWR.


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2008)

got pics ?


----------



## spida (Oct 11, 2008)

It's just starting like yesterday. Haha. I am building my box monday. but I do have pics of all the nutes etc, that I picked up and lots of details. Help from an expert would be great. I'm trying to get the people who have been most helpful together and on my grow journal so I can get some real good opinions/advice on it.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

dude that was the best grow thread i have every seen, almost day my day pics! wonderful plant! ALMOST a shame to cut her down plus rep for a big ass plant! and a wonderful thread! congrats man!


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> dude that was the best grow thread i have every seen, almost day my day pics! wonderful plant! ALMOST a shame to cut her down plus rep for a big ass plant! and a wonderful thread! congrats man!



NOW THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Thank you very much ! 

thnx ! 

thnx  THNX  I might add that in my sig    no am just kidding thank you again ^^


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> NOW THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need to thank me! i should be thanking you! lol you have any pics of it dried? man your one lucky cat! so how much would you say the final weight was? i cant stop looking at the pics!


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2008)

dunno... still drying was 150gs this morning....


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> dunno... still drying was 150gs this morning....


pics of the progress? wow 150gs so far! congrats!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 12, 2008)

like i said...bout five and some change


----------



## mjgrower (Oct 12, 2008)

well done mate - I'm still not impressed with my Big Bang but looks like you've done well with it. I'm guessing less than two oz from all my big bang's. Look forward to hearing what your smoke is like!!

+ rep point for your efforts.


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, tbh.... i dont find the big bang that amazing either........ 

Gona grow some white widow shit...... get some real bud !


----------



## mjgrower (Oct 12, 2008)

If I could recommend anything from my grow it would be White Label Seeds Skunk #1 (Fem). Only 45-50 days flowering and she is well out weighing all the other strains by about double on most, her stem is about 1 n half inch thick and she still need to by tied up. She's covered n thick resin and I'm guessing she is guna be a killer smoke. I'm thinking of trying some Super Skunk next time too.


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

*My Buds are nearly fully dryd ...... well i'd say by tomorrow i'll be curing them 


check out these pics.. its day 95 - 3 days i have drying........ emm yesterday the buds weighd in at 150 gramms... i dont know bout today.. couldnt be botherd to take em off the line again... but i am sure there's about 50 gramms for sure !



































































*


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

great looking buds
so many hairs


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah very hairy  


heheh


----------



## mammal (Oct 12, 2008)

DWR said:


> *My Buds are nearly fully dryd ...... well i'd say by tomorrow i'll be curing them
> 
> 
> check out these pics.. its day 95 - 3 days i have drying........ emm yesterday the buds weighd in at 150 gramms... i dont know bout today.. couldnt be botherd to take em off the line again... but i am sure there's about 50 gramms for sure !
> *


i hope so, cos i do believe my estimate was 1.85 ounces!

*[SIZE=+1]1.85 ounces = 52.4466178 grams[/SIZE]*


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

mammal said:


> i hope so, cos i do believe my estimate was 1.85 ounces!
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]1.85 ounces = 52.4466178 grams[/SIZE]*




 heheheee......


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 12, 2008)

hey DWR them buds look good, congrads,great journal.. are u saying that your are not impressed with the big bang stone?, are u going to grow the 20 big bang or white widdow?


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey DWR them buds look good, congrads,great journal.. are u saying that your are not impressed with the big bang stone?, are u going to grow the 20 big bang or white widdow?


I havnt smoked it yet dude 


I realy dont know what to expect from the big bang.. I was awaiting a better yield... But i know why..... Arjan has like 16'000 watt above hes plant no fucking wonder they bud so beautyfull ^^ lol !

me with 400 watts, well i did send ghsc an e-mail asking them what the found of my grow..... they said it was looking great.... That I should start flushing aso.

nice guys.




I'll give a smoke report in 2 days .... the leafs are starting to smell, so the smoke wont be great now, i'll wait till all the shit has gone out from the leafs.... then i'll just pinch them together till they fall off.. be real crispy..

then i'll have a smoke..


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

Go here the Journey continues here !

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/118406-dwrs-20-plant-grow-2.html


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 12, 2008)

DWR said:


> Go here the Journey continues here !
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/118406-dwrs-20-plant-grow-2.html


man your good at having busy threads tour a pro.. great advertising ( i hope thts spelt right) 

the sell them seeds by saying that they yield big, i was going to grow it outdoor and the church.. cause they have big yields, they sell it well with the vids, even on their site the cheese grows and the plants are yielding like 3-4 oz a plant(if i remember corrrectly)


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> man your good at having busy threads tour a pro.. great advertising ( i hope thts spelt right)
> 
> the sell them seeds by saying that they yield big, i was going to grow it outdoor and the church.. cause they have big yields, they sell it well with the vids, even on their site the cheese grows and the plants are yielding like 3-4 oz a plant(if i remember corrrectly)



well i dont know...... they have a legal facility.... hardcore style..

got the poster of em, and there laboratory... i cant spell either


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 12, 2008)

looking pretty yummy!


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

hey, its dry.... i am gona weigh the buds in a hour

the winner will be announced ^^


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 12, 2008)

but i didn't get to guess ill say 58.5g's


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

Either way, I win DWR.


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

We will see who wins...


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 12, 2008)

me


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

Quickly.... i am curing now wont take more than 20 minutes... i am very stoned of this big bang !

very calming, taste is excellent ! 

Excellent grow, I am not disapointed anymore  


A great smoke, u ever taking cocaine.. the numbness on ya teeth.. i've got that now..

excellent feeling !

wow ! my head is real chilled


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

hey here is what i have to cure.. not allot but enough for me !


 i am stoned... ^^ haaahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa The Results are here !!!!



80 Motherfucking Gramms !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey DWR great grow bud..... thanks for sharing.... im guessing 2.5oz ( hope its more) did u test it out yet??




I think you won the competition man !


Congratulations caliboy80 !


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 12, 2008)

Good jod D-dub...enjoy the fruits of your labour!

I too will soon be enjoying my harvest of my first cross breed, got it curing right now, and will open it up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Good jod D-dub...enjoy the fruits of your labour!
> 
> I too will soon be enjoying my harvest of my first cross breed, got it curing right now, and will open it up in about 2 weeks.



 thank you very much Sir


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 12, 2008)

i was.... WAY OFF congrats man! looks wonderful! wish i could smoke some enjoy man! you earned it


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> i was.... WAY OFF congrats man! looks wonderful! wish i could smoke some enjoy man! you earned it



 thnx man......


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 12, 2008)

DWR said:


> thnx man......


+rep for you again


----------



## mammal (Oct 12, 2008)

2.8 ounces, very nice from one plant! congrats!

(what does D-dub win? )


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

mammal said:


> 2.8 ounces, very nice from one plant! congrats!
> 
> (what does D-dub win? )



who's d-dub ?


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks DWR, (takes a bow) id like to thank god.. am the person who invented the internet and DWR for growing this wonderfull plant..

I FUCKING WON YAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

aight........... My man !


----------



## BudMakeMeWiser (Oct 12, 2008)

congratulations thats almost 3oz, enjoy the smoke you deserve it


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

That's amazing it lost 13 ounces almost in drying! Great yield still though, looks yummy. I wonder if not watering your plant the last week or two to kinda dry it out, would make drying go faster?


----------



## smokeh (Oct 12, 2008)

very nice. just wait for the curing and it will be an even better smoke!


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 12, 2008)

great grow DWR! thanks for sharing bro----congrats


----------



## newbie8866 (Oct 12, 2008)

what does he win


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 12, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


DWR said:


> 80 Motherfucking ramms !!


good job D, *excellent journal*. Thanks for sharing 



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 14, 2008)

gj! care to share how the smoke is? once again, what a success!


----------



## DWR (Oct 14, 2008)

this is what the smoke looks like grinded


----------



## sublimed (Oct 14, 2008)

yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DWR (Oct 14, 2008)

yup it does its job !


----------



## sublimed (Oct 14, 2008)

lol is it the kinda weed that gets you high?


----------



## DWR (Oct 14, 2008)

sublimed said:


> lol is it the kinda weed that gets you high?



....... emmm yeah, its more of a medical purpose plant anyways, something to do sports with, very calming.... smooth, numbing...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

100 % sure it is


----------



## DWR (Oct 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> 100 % sure it is


 100% for sure


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Naw....110% fo sho!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got loads of phone calls, saying that they want more..... ^^ heh, this is awesome .... this strain is awesome ! 


I never would of thought that this would be the real deal... man o man ! i am so happy ! good job i got clones....  


mmmmmmmm big bang ^^


----------



## mjgrower (Oct 14, 2008)

Chuffed for ya matey - well done!


----------



## DWR (Oct 14, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> Chuffed for ya matey - well done!



cheers dude


----------

